# Granny Storm Crow's MMJ Reference list- 2010



## Storm Crow

How this list came about-

_*"If the truth won't do, then something is wrong!"*_

Those were the furious words of my grandfather to my Mother.  I had walked in from joyfully stuffing my face with red raspberries in the garden, straight into "war zone"! My gentle grandfather in a fury, his hand raised! Mom was just beginning to shrink back away from him. They saw me and quickly sent me away.  But it was too late, the scene and the words were seared into my 5-year-old brain. That was over 55 years ago, but I still remember it clearly. My grandfather was a minister, one very short step away from God in my young mind. It was one of those life changing moments. It is still rare for me to tell a lie.  I never found out what my Mother's lie was.

As I child, I suffered a traumatic head injury. Another child tried to murder me with a hammer. I was left with frequent migraines. At 19, like many rebellious teens, I tried cannabis.  It took about a year for me to make the connection between using cannabis and the absence of my normally frequent migraines.  I have used cannabis ever since. 

I am an avid reader. While perusing an old book on herbal medicine, I read how the little old ladies of Mexico made and used a cannabis/tequila rub on their arthritic hands. Then I met Joey, an epileptic musician. He told me another interesting fact- when he had pot he could cut his medication in half! On a camping trip years later, I smelled an unmistakable odor. Following my nose, I was totally shocked to find a grandmotherly lady in her 70s puffing away on a delicate oriental pipe.  "Parkinson's. And the pot's way cheaper than the pills!" Her nephew kept her well supplied, she said.  We had a nice chat about various medical uses of cannabis.

Epilepsy, Parkinson's, arthritis, and my migraines! What else was it good for? Yet every news article on cannabis that I saw, claimed one new horror after another.  Men grew breasts and were impotent. Women became sterile, or miscarried.  It made you crazy and murderous.  Made you lazy and do nothing.  It caused cancer and heart attacks...What I had learned on my own and from others and what I was being told in the press were so different! 

What was the truth?   I began researching.  I printed the first studies up and kept them in a notebook, just as a personal reference. The notebook quickly filled.  I started a Word file of the URLs and on July 30 2007, I posted it. It continues to grow. 


Here's some of what I have found.  All I've done is copy the URLs, then put them all in some semblance order for everyone to use as a reference.  Please feel free to share this list with anyone who could benefit from it.


----------



## Storm Crow

*Granny Storm Crow's MMJ Reference List *



It Is Time for Marijuana to Be Reclassified as Something Other Than a Schedule I Drug 
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1681626&tool=pmcentrez





*ADD/ ADHD*

Marijuana and ADD Therapeutic uses of Medical Marijuana in the treatment of ADD
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/add&mmj.htm

Cannabis as a medical treatment for attention deficit disorder
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/en/Cannabis-as-a-medical-treatment.html

Cannabinoids effective in animal model of hyperactivity disorder
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=162#4

Cannabis 'Scrips to Calm Kids?
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,117541,00.html

Science: THC normalized impaired psychomotor performance and mood in a patient with hyperactivity disorder
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=254

Cannabis Improves Symptoms of ADHD
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/journal/en_2008_01_1.pdf

    Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]

Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal story)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

    Why I Give My 9-year-old Pot
http://www.doublex.com/section/health-science/why-i-give-my-9-year-old-pot





*
ADDICTION RISK- PHYSICAL*

Women's Guide to the UofC
http://wguide.uchicago.edu/9substance.html

Cannabis Basics
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_basics.shtml

10 Things Every Parent, Teenager & Teacher Should Know  About  Marijuana  (4th Question)
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_flyer1.shtml

Marijuana Myths, Claim No. 9
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth9.shtml

    Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm

     Relative Addictiveness of Various Substances
http://www.ukcia.org/research/addictiv.htm

    Study of 4000 indicates marijuana discourages use of hard drugs.
http://www.csdp.org/publicservice/medicalmj08.htm

Long term marijuana users seeking medical cannabis in California (20012007): demographics, social characteristics, patterns of cannabis and other drug use of 4117 applicants
http://www.harmreductionjournal.com/content/4/1/16

    The Surprising Effect Of Marijuana On Morphine Dependence
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...g_effect_of_marijuana_on_morphine_dependence/

    Active Ingredient In Cannabis Eliminates Morphine Dependence In Rats
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090706090440.htm

Adolescent Exposure to Chronic Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Blocks Opiate Dependence in Maternally Deprived Rats
http://www.nature.com/npp/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/npp200970a.html







*AIDS*  see HIV







*ALCOHOLISM*

    Role of cannabinoid receptors in alcohol abuse
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/30338.php

Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

    Cannabis substitution
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=86

    Cannabis as a Substitute for Alcohol
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/substitutealcohol.html

The endocannabinoid signaling system: a potential target for next-generation therapeutics for alcoholism
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1975858

White Matter Integrity in Adolescents with Histories of Marijuana Use and Binge Drinking.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...istories_of_Marijuana_Use_and_Binge_Drinking_

     Pot Might Blunt Damage of Binge Drinking
http://www.healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=630296

    Cannabis as a substitute for alcohol and other drugs.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._as_a_substitute_for_alcohol_and_other_drugs_

Daily marijuana users with past alcohol problems increase alcohol consumption during marijuana abstinence.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ohol_consumption_during_marijuana_abstinence_

    Maternal Marijuana use not Associated with Psychotic Symptoms , but Alcohol is
http://ohiopatientsnetwork.org/inde...tic-symptoms-but-alcohol-is&catid=3:newsflash





*ALLERGIES TO CANNABIS*

Sensitization and Allergy to Cannabis sativa Leaves in a Population of Tomato Sensitized Patients.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/2/1629.htm

    Allergic rhinoconjunctivitis caused by Cannabis sativa pollen 
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/local_links.php?linkid=4823&catid=21 

    Allergic Skin Test Reactivity to Marijuana in the Southwest
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1010828&tool=pmcentrez

    Marijuana smoking and fungal sensitization.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6833678










*ALS*

    Cannabinol delays symptom onset
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=16183560

Marijuana in the management of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/11467101 

Cannabis use in patients with amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.   (may need free registration)    
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15055508

Cannabis' Potential Exciting Researchers in Treatment of ALS, Parkinson's Disease
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=104


----------



## Storm Crow

*ALZHEIMER'S*

    MARIJUANA SLOWS ALZHEIMER'S DECLINE
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n307/a10.html

    Marijuana may block Alzheimer's     
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4286435.stm

Prevention of Alzheimer's Disease Pathology by Cannabinoids
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/8/1904

Marijuana's Active Ingredient Shown to Inhibit Primary Marker of Alzheimer's Disease
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/articles/ca060809.htm

Safety and efficacy of Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

Open-label study of  Dronabinol in the treatment of refractory agitation in Alzheimers disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=92

Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

Cannabinoids reduce the progression of Alzheimer's disease in animals
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=187#1

Molecular Link between the Active Component of Marijuana and Alzheimer's Disease Pathology
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/17140265/abstract/A_Molecular_Link_between_the_Active_Component_of_Marijuana_and_Alzheimer's_Disease_Pathology

THC inhibits primary marker of Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#3

Cannabinoid receptor stimulation is anti-inflammatory and improves memory in old rats
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17561311?dopt=Abstract

    Alzheimer's disease; taking the edge off with cannabinoids?
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=17828287

     US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

Cannabidiol in vivo blunts &#946;-amyloid induced neuroinflammation by suppressing IL-1&#946; and iNOS expression 
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2189818&tool=pmcentrez

    Inflammation and aging: can endocannabinoids help?
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2408719&tool=pmcentrez

Anti-inflammatory property of the cannabinoid agonist WIN-55212-2 in a rodent model of chronic brain inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1852513&tool=pmcentrez

    Marijuana reduces memory impairment
http://www.healthnewstrack.com/health-news-811.html

The activation of cannabinoid CB2 receptors stimulates in situ and in vitro beta-amyloid removal by human macrophages.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=18

    Attacking Alzheimer's with Red Wine and Marijuana
http://www.alternet.org/story/110806/

    Pot joins the fight against Alzheimer's, memory loss
http://www.scientificamerican.com/b...ot-joins-the-fight-against-alzheim-2008-11-19




*
AM-1346 - a synthetic cannabinoid*

    Synthetic Cannabinoid May Aid Fertility In Smokers
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/58063.php


*

AMOTIVATIONAL SYNDROME*

Amotivational Syndrome
http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=12454

Debunking 'Amotivational Syndrome'
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v06/n400/a06.html

 Debunking the Amotivational Syndrome
http://www.drugscience.org/Petition/C3F.html

Cannabis Use Not Linked To So-Called "Amotivational Syndrome"
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6824





*ANECDOTAL / PERSONAL STORIES*

    Shared Comments and Observations
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/comments_and_observations.htm

Cannabis Sativa (Marijuana) for Fibromyalgia
http://www.fibromyalgia-reviews.com/Drg_Marijuana.cfm

ANECDOTAL ARTICLES
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/#medanecdotal

Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

    Why I Give My 9-year-old Pot
http://www.doublex.com/section/health-science/why-i-give-my-9-year-old-pot





*ANTI-BACTERIAL PROPERTIES*

Antibacterial Cannabinoids from Cannabis sativa
http://pubs.acs.org/cgi-bin/sample.cgi/jnprdf/2008/71/i08/html/np8002673.html

    Killing bacteria with cannabis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/science.ars/2008/08/26/killing-bacteria-with-cannabis

    Chemicals in Marijuana May Fight MRSA
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080904/marijuana-chemicals-may-fight-mrsa

    Cannabis Compounds Reduce Multi-Drug Resistant Infections
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/147523.php

    Biologically Active Cannabinoids from High-Potency Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nnabinoids_from_High_Potency_Cannabis_sativa_

    Antibacterial preparation from hemp (Cannabis sativa)    (1958)
http://chemport.cas.org/cgi-bin/sdc...ug%3D%3D&md5=36fcabac61432cf5e852c26c9bba3cd1

Hemp (Cannabis sativa)-an antibiotic drug. II. Methods and results of bacteriological investigations and preliminary clinical experiences (1958)
http://chemport.cas.org/cgi-bin/sdc...uw%3D%3D&md5=a36c74726c1c02d8a52d1f297d624fc6

Characterization and antimicrobial activity of essential oils of industrial hemp varieties (Cannabis sativa L.).
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19969046




*
ANTI-FUNGAL*

    Biologically Active Cannabinoids from High-Potency Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nnabinoids_from_High_Potency_Cannabis_sativa_





*ANTI-INFLAMMATORY PROPERTIES*

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L. (1988)
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

    Why Cannabis Stems Inflammation
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080720222549.htm

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_

Cannabidiol in vivo blunts &#946;-amyloid induced neuroinflammation by suppressing IL-1&#946; and iNOS expression (Alzheimer's)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2189818&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol displays unexpectedly high potency as an antagonist of CB1 and CB2 receptor agonists in vitro
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2189767&tool=pmcentrez

 Antiinflammatory action of endocannabinoid palmitoylethanolamide and the synthetic cannabinoid nabilone in a model of acute inflammation in the rat
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1573125&tool=pmcentrez

    Inflammation and aging: can endocannabinoids help?
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2408719&tool=pmcentrez

Anti-inflammatory property of the cannabinoid agonist WIN-55212-2 in a rodent model of chronic brain inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1852513&tool=pmcentrez

    Marijuana reduces memory impairment
http://www.healthnewstrack.com/health-news-811.html

    Cannabidiol in medicine: a review of its therapeutic potential in CNS disorders.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_its_therapeutic_potential_in_CNS_disorders_

    Cannabinoids, endocannabinoids, and related analogs in inflammation.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=55





*
ANTI- OXIDANT PROPERTIES*

    US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

     Cannabidiol and (&#8722&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=20965&tool=pmcentrez

Biological screening of 100 plant extracts for cosmetic use (II): anti-oxidative activity and free radical scavenging activity.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ctivity_and_free_radical_scavenging_activity_

Cannabinoids protect cells from oxidative cell death: a receptor-independent mechanism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum 

    Cannabidiol in medicine: a review of its therapeutic potential in CNS disorders.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_its_therapeutic_potential_in_CNS_disorders_






*ANOREXIA*-see APPETITE STIMULANT


----------



## Storm Crow

*ANXIOLYTIC EFFECTS*

Cannabidiol, a Cannabis sativa constituent, as an antipsychotic drug
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0100-879X2006000400001&script=sci_arttext#Text

The association between anxiety and alcohol versus cannabis abuse disorders among adolescents in primary care settings
http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/cmn049

The efficacy and safety of nabilone (a synthetic cannabinoid) in the treatment of anxiety
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=229&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC.

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC

    Single-dose study of nabilone in anxious volunteers.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=236&&search_pattern=blood,pressure

 Effects of {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol on reward and anxiety in rats exposed to chronic unpredictable stress. http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rats_exposed_to_chronic_unpredictable_stress_

Modulation of effective connectivity during emotional processing by Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Opposite Effects of Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol and Cannabidiol on Human Brain Function and Psychopathology.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._on_Human_Brain_Function_and_Psychopathology_






*APPETITE STIMULANT*

    Dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

    THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

    Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

The synthetic cannabinoid nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

Safety and efficacy of dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

Dronabinol as a treatment for anorexia associated with weight loss in patients with AIDS.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=21

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol for appetite stimulation in cancer-associated anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=52

    Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150

    Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

    Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

    Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

    Behavioral analysis of marijuana effects on food intake in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=118

    Cancer-related anorexia-cachexia syndrome
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    Machinery Of The 'Marijuana Munchies'
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/12/051226102503.htm

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Factors influencing the aggressiveness elicited by marihuana in food-deprived rats
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1666002&tool=pmcentrez

Immunoactive cannabinoids: Therapeutic prospects for marijuana constituents  http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=34030&tool=pmcentrez

    Natural Pot-Like Compound Could Fight Obesity
http://www.scientificamerican.com/p...=natural-pot-like-compound-could-fig-09-12-29






*ARTHRITIS*

The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is an oral anti-arthritic therapeutic in murine collagen-induced arthritis
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/97/17/9561

    The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

Preliminary assessment of the efficacy, tolerability and safety of a cannabis-based medicine (Sativex) in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

Suppression of fibroblast metalloproteinases by ajulemic acid, a nonpsychoactive cannabinoid acid.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16927387

The antinociceptive effect of Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol in the arthritic rat involves the CB(2) cannabinoid receptor. 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...c_rat_involves_the_CB_2__cannabinoid_receptor

    Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

    Rheumatoid arthritis, Cannabis based medicine eases pain and suppresses disease
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/33376.php

    Pot-Based Drug Promising for Arthritis
http://www.webmd.com/rheumatoid-arthritis/news/20051108/pot-based-drug-promising-for-arthritis

Anti-inflammatory compound from cannabis found in herbs
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2008/June/24060801.asp

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L..
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

    US Patent 6132762 - Transcutaneous application of marijuana
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html

    Cannabis May Suppress Immune System
http://lupus.webmd.com/news/20030415/cannabis-may-suppress-immune-system

 Immunoactive cannabinoids: Therapeutic prospects for marijuana constituents  http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=34030&tool=pmcentrez

In vivo effects of CB2 receptor-selective cannabinoids on the vasculature of normal and arthritic rat knee joints
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219539&tool=pmcentrez






*ASTHMA*

    The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

    Acute and subacute bronchial effects of oral cannabinoids.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=44

    Comparison of bronchial effects of nabilone and terbutaline
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=43

    Bronchial effects of aerosolized delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=109

    Bronchodilator effect of delta1-tetrahydrocannabinol administered by aerosol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=60

    Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

    Marijuana and oral delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol on specific airway conductance
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=67

New Synthetic Delta-9-THC Inhaler Offers Safe, Rapid Delivery
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22937.php

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L.
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html


----------



## Storm Crow

*ATHEROSCLEROSIS*

    Marijuana Chemical Fights Hardened Arteries
http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/news/20050406/marijuana-chemical-fights-hardened-arteries

Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

Cannabis compound tackles blood vessel disease
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22658.php

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Cardiovascular Effects of Cannabis
http://www.idmu.co.uk/canncardio.htm

Cannabidiol attenuates high glucose-induced endothelial cell inflammatory response and barrier disruption
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2228254&tool=pmcentrez

Low dose oral cannabinoid therapy reduces progression of atherosclerosis in mice.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15815632

Cannabidiol-2',6'-Dimethyl Ether, a Cannabidiol Derivative, Is a Highly Potent and Selective 15-Lipoxygenase Inhibitor.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tent_and_Selective_15_Lipoxygenase_Inhibitor_

    Cannabinoids and atherosclerosis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...73/abstract/Cannabinoids_and_atherosclerosis_






*AUTISM*

    Autism and Medical Marijuana
http://autism.com/treatable/drug/marijuana_org.htm

    THE SAM PROJECT: James D.
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/articles/james_d.htm

Medical marijuana: a valuable treatment for autism?
http://www.autism.com/ari/editorials/ed_marijuana.htm

    Sams Story: Using Medical Cannabis to Treat Autism Spectrum Disorder
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/cmu/SamsStory.htm

    Mom: Medical marijuana saved son's life
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/health&id=6989085

    Sam's Story: Medical Marijuana and Autism
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-sweeps-sams-story,0,1396115.story




*BETA-CARYOPHYLENE- (E)-BCP*

Beta-caryophyllene is a dietary cannabinoid
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2449371&tool=pmcentrez




*BIPOLAR DISORDER*

The Use of Cannabis as a Mood Stabilizer in Bipolar Disorder: Anecdotal Evidence and the Need for Clinical Research
http://www.ukcia.org/research/TheUseofCannabisasaMoodStabilizerinBipolarDisorder.html

Cannabinoids in bipolar affective disorder: a review and discussion of their therapeutic potential.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15888515?dopt=Abstract&holding=f1000,f1000m,isrctn

    Cannabis in bipolar
http://www.pendulum.org/bpnews/archive/001628.html

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

The effect of extreme marijuana use on the long-term course of bipolar I illness: a single case study.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=247

Opposite relationships between cannabis use and neurocognitive functioning in bipolar disorder and schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ioning_in_bipolar_disorder_and_schizophrenia_





*BLOOD PRESSURE*

    Lowering of Blood Pressure Through Use of Hashish
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/lowering_of_blood_pressure_through_use_of_hashish 

    Blood Pressure Lowered With Cannabis Component
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/blood_pressure_lowered_with_cannabis_component 



*BONES*- see OSTEOPOROSIS



*BRAIN CELLS*- see NEURONS





*BRAIN INJURIES*

How hash became a smash in brain trauma research
http://www.maps.org/pipermail/maps_forum/1998-October/001231.html

    Synthetic Marijuana Helps Trauma Patients
http://www.thecompassionclub.org/medical/research/03/31/17_0603311415-028

    Marijuana Smoking Doesn't Kill
http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/news/20030918/marijuana-smoking-doesnt-kill

    An endogenous cannabinoid (2-AG) is neuroprotective after brain injury.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11586361





*BRAIN- PHYSICAL EFFECTS*

    Effects of frequent marijuana use on brain tissue volume and composition
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EffectsOfFrequentMarrijuanaUseOnBrainTissueVolumeAndComposition.htm

    The influence of substance use on adolescent brain development.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

A preliminary DTI study showing no brain structural change associated with adolescent cannabis use
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1524733&tool=pmcentrez

White Matter Integrity in Adolescents with Histories of Marijuana Use and Binge Drinking.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...istories_of_Marijuana_Use_and_Binge_Drinking_

    Neuroimaging in cannabis use: a systematic review of the literature.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...s_use:_a_systematic_review_of_the_literature_










*CANCER- BREAST*

The endogenous cannabinoid anandamide inhibits human breast cancer cell proliferation
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/95/14/8375

Suppression of Nerve Growth Factor Trk Receptors and Prolactin Receptors by Endocannabinoids Leads to Inhibition of Human Breast and Prostate Cancer Cell Proliferation
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/141/1/118

Antitumor Activity of Plant Cannabinoids with Emphasis on the Effect of Cannabidiol on Human Breast Carcinoma
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/318/3/1375

9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Inhibits Cell Cycle Progression in Human Breast Cancer through Cdc2 Regulation
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6615

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer in animal studies
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

THC and prochlorperazine effective in reducing vomiting in women following breast surgery
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#1

Cannabidiol Dramatically Inhibits Breast Cancer Cell Growth
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...inhibits_breast_cancer_cell_growth_study_says 

Medical Marijuana Takes On New Meaning for Metastatic Breast Cancer
http://www.healthcentral.com/breast-cancer/c/78/16646/takes-cancer/

Cannabidiol may be helpful in reducing the aggressiveness of breast cancer cells
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=258

JunD is involved in the antiproliferative effect of Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol on human breast cancer cells
http://www.knockoutscience.com/showabstract.php?pmid=18454173

Cannabis Compound May Stop Metastatic Breast Cancer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/11/19/AR2007111900834.html





*CANCER- CERVICAL*

Arachidonyl ethanolamide induces apoptosis of uterine cervix cancer cells via aberrantly expressed vanilloid receptor-1
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4999486af798f12243a344307d083fe1

    Marijuana Ingredients Slow Invasion by Cervical and Lung Cancer Cells
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20071226/pot-slows-cancer-in-test-tube






*CANCER- COLORECTAL*

The endogenous cannabinoid, anandamide, induces cell death in colorectal carcinoma cells: a possible role for cyclooxygenase 2
http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/54/12/1741

Cannabinoids and cancer: potential for colorectal cancer therapy.  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16042581

Marijuana takes on colon cancer
http://www.newscientist.com/article...r.html?DCMP=ILC-hmts&nsref=news9_head_dn14451

    Cannabis compound clue to colon cancer
http://www.newscientist.com/channel...-colon-cancer.html?feedId=drugs-alcohol_rss20

Cannabis-Linked Cell Receptor Might Help Prevent Colon Cancer
http://www.healthscout.com/news/1/617951/main.html

    Cannabinoids in intestinal inflammation and cancer.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=22


----------



## Storm Crow

*CANCER- GLIOMA/ BRAIN/ HEAD*

    Anti-tumor effects of cannabidiol
http://www.hempworld.com/HempPharm/articles/milanstudy.html

    Cancer Killer
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/CancerKiller.html

Cannabinoids Inhibit the Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor Pathway in Gliomas
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/full/64/16/5617

Inhibition of Glioma Growth in Vivo
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/reprint/61/15/5784.pdf

Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients with recurrent glioblastoma multiforme.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=193

Cannabidiol triggers caspase activation and oxidative stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.ihop-net.org/UniPub/iHOP/pm/12214911.html?pmid=16909207

Cannabis extract makes brain tumors shrink, halts growth of blood vessels
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/12088.php

THC tested against brain tumour in pilot clinical study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=222#1

THC inhibits cell cycle progression in human glioblastoma multiforme cells by downregulation of E2F1 in human glioblastoma multiforme cells
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1467.htm

Down-regulation of tissue inhibitor of metalloproteinases-1 in gliomas
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/12/1563.htm

Cannabinoids inhibit glioma cell invasion by down-regulating matrix metalloproteinase-2 expression.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/3/1697.htm

 Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm

Cannabinoids Induce Cancer Cell Proliferation via Tumor Necrosis Factor {alpha}-Converting Enzyme (TACE/ADAM17)-Mediated Transactivation of the Epidermal Growth Factor Receptor
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/c...on&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

 Marijuana ingredient may reduce tumours-study
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/LV470563.htm

Cannabinoid action induces autophagy-mediated cell death through stimulation of ER stress in human glioma cells
http://www.jci.org/articles/view/37948

Cannabidiol inhibits human glioma cell migration through a cannabinoid receptor-independent mechanism
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1576089&tool=pmcentrez 

Targeting astrocytomas and invading immune cells with cannabinoids: a promising therapeutic avenue.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cannabinoids:_a_promising_therapeutic_avenue_

Cannabinoid action induces autophagymediated cell death through stimulation of ER stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19425170/abstract/

    Cannabis use and cancer of the head and neck: Case-control study
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2277494/

Cannabinoids selectively inhibit proliferation and induce death of cultured human glioblastoma multiforme cells.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16078104?dopt=Abstract





*CANCER- LEUKEMIA*

    Cannabis-induced cytotoxicity in leukemic cell lines
http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/content/abstract/105/3/1214

    Cannabidiol-Induced Apoptosis in Human Leukemia Cells
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/full/70/3/897

    Marijuana's Active Ingredient Kills Leukemia Cells
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7107

    Targeting CB2 cannabinoid receptors  to treat malignant lymphoblastic disease
http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrary.org/cgi/reprint/100/2/627.pdf

Cannabinoids induce incomplete maturation of cultured human leukemia cells  (1987)
http://www.osti.gov/energycitations/product.biblio.jsp?osti_id=5164483

{Delta}9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Apoptosis in Jurkat Leukemia T Cells Is Regulated by Translocation of Bad to Mitochondria
http://mcr.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/4/8/549

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer in animal studies
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

Enhancing the in vitro cytotoxic activity of Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol in leukemic cells through a combinatorial approach
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18608861





*CANCER- LUNG*

    Antineoplastic activity of cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntineoplasticActivityOfCannabinoids/default.html

Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol inhibits epithelial growth factor-induced lung cancer cell migration in vitro as well as its growth and metastasis in vivo
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._as_well_as_its_growth_and_metastasis_in_vivo

    Smoking Cannabis Does Not Cause Cancer Of Lung or Upper Airways
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05aut/nocancer.html

    No association between lung cancer and cannabis smoking in large study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#2

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393

    CLAIM #4: MARIJUANA CAUSES LUNG DISEASE
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth4.shtml

    Marijuana Ingredients Slow Invasion by Cervical and Lung Cancer Cells
http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20071226/pot-slows-cancer-in-test-tube

Marijuana May Fight Lung Tumors
http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/news/20070417/marijuana-may-fight-lung-tumors

Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm

Cannabinoids Induce Cancer Cell Proliferation via Tumor Necrosis Factor {alpha}-Converting Enzyme (TACE/ADAM17)-Mediated Transactivation of the Epidermal Growth Factor Receptor
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/c...on&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

Anticancer activity of cannabinoids
http://drugpolicycentral.com/bot/pg/cancer/THC_cancer_sep_1975.htm





*CANCER- LYMPHOMA*

    Cannabinoid Receptor Agonists May Be Novel Class of Anti-Lymphoma Agents
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabinoids_and_lymphoma.htm 

Expression of cannabinoid receptors type 1 and type 2 in non-Hodgkin lymphoma: growth inhibition by receptor activation.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18546271




*
CANCER- MELANOMA*

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Intractable nausea and vomiting due to gastrointestinal mucosal metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35








*CANCER- ORAL*

    Smoking of cannabis does not increase risk for oral cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=175#1

    Marijuana use and Risk of Oral Squamous Cell Carcinoma
http://web.archive.org/web/20060112...ia.org/research/OralSquamousCellCarcinoma.pdf

A Population-Based Case-Control Study of Marijuana Use and Head and Neck Squamous Cell Carcinoma.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19638490






*CANCER- PANCREATIC *

Cannabinoids Induce Apoptosis of Pancreatic Tumor Cells via Endoplasmic Reticulum StressRelated Genes
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6748






*CANCER- PROSTATE*

Suppression of Nerve Growth Factor Trk Receptors and Prolactin Receptors by Endocannabinoids Leads to Inhibition of Human Breast and Prostate Cancer Cell Proliferation
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/141/1/118

    Cannabinoid Receptor as a Novel Target for the Treatment of Prostate Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/reprint/65/5/1635.pdf

    Cannabis chemicals may help fight prostate cancer
http://www.reuters.com/article/healthNews/idUSTRE57I02Z20090819

Inhibition of human tumour prostate PC-3 cell growth by cannabinoids R(+)-Methanandamide and JWH-015: Involvement of CB2 - Abstract
http://www.urotoday.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view_ua&id=2224464

    Chemicals found in cannabis may help fight prostate cancer
http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...abis-may-help-fight-prostate-cancer-1.823429#

Anti-proliferative and apoptotic effects of anandamide in human prostatic cancer cell lines: implication of epidermal growth factor receptor down-regulation and ceramide production.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12746841?dopt=Abstract

&#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol induces apoptosis in human prostate PC-3 cells via a receptor-independent mechanism
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=1c29920efb1acb800723560310e9004e


----------



## Storm Crow

*CANCER- RISK CANNABIS VS TOBACCO*

Cannabis Smoke and Cancer: Assessing the Risk    
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6891

    Cannabis and tobacco smoke are not equally carcinogenic
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1277837

    Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n1065/a03.html

    Blunt Smokers Link Dependence Potential To Nicotine
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/52838.php

Premiere British Medical Journal Pronounces Marijuana Safer Than Alcohol, Tobacco
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/safer.html

    Why Doesn't Smoking Marijuana Cause Cancer?
http://www.healthcentral.com/drdean/408/14275.html

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393





*CANCER- SKIN*

Inhibition of skin tumor growth and angiogenesis in vivo by activation of cannabinoid receptors
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/111/1/43?ijkey=MpUgjDbqHybAU

    Cannabis Reduces Skin Cancer
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/skincancerreport.htm




*CANCER- TESTICULAR*

The antiemetic efficacy of nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Chemotherapy for Testicular Cancer
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/shared_comments/testicularchemo.htm





*CANCER- THYROID*

A metabolically stable analogue of anandamide, Met-F-AEA, inhibits human thyroid carcinoma cell lines by activation of apoptosis
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cinoma_cell_lines_by_activation_of_apoptosis_







*CANCER- VARIOUS/ UNNAMED*

    Derivatives of cannabis for anti-cancer treatment
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2005-06/thuo-do060605.php

Cancer Killer
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/CancerKiller.html

    Anandamide Induces Apoptosis in Human Cells via Vanilloid Receptors
http://www.jbc.org/cgi/content/abstract/275/41/31938

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    The effects of smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol for appetite stimulation
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=52

    Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

    Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    Nabilone vs. placebo in chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    The antiemetic activity of tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic for patients receiving cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

    The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

    Comparison of orally administered cannabis extract and delta-9-THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

    Cannabis May Help Combat Cancer-causing Herpes Viruses
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/09/040923092627.htm

    Marijuana Smoking Found Non-Carcinogenic
http://www.medpagetoday.com/HematologyOncology/LungCancer/tb/3393

A Cannabinoid Anticancer Quinone, HU-331, Is More Potent and Less Cardiotoxic Than Doxorubicin: A Comparative in Vivo Study
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/322/2/646

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Anti-Tumor Effects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AntiTumorEffects.htm

    Cannabinoids for Cancer Treatment: Progress and Promise
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/full/68/2/339 

Cannabinoids and cancer: pros and cons of an antitumour strategy
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1617062&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabinoids in the treatment of cancer
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ract/Cannabinoids_in_the_treatment_of_cancer_

Use of cannabinoid receptor agonists in cancer therapy as palliative and curative agents.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19285265

A Population-Based Case-Control Study of Marijuana Use and Head and Neck Squamous Cell Carcinoma.
http://cancerpreventionresearch.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/2/8/759 

Could smoking pot cut risk of head, neck cancer?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090825/hl_nm/us_smoking_pot_1 

Cannabinoids and cancer: pros and cons of an antitumour strategy
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1617062&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabinoid receptor ligands as potential anticancer agents--high hopes for new therapies?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=14

    Marijuana May Prevent Cancer, Not Cause It
http://www.entheology.org/edoto/anmviewer.asp?a=293&print=yes

Unpublished Federal Study Found THC-Treated Rats Lived Longer, Had Less Cancer
http://www.drugsense.org/mcwilliams/www.marijuanamagazine.com/toc/rats.htm





*CANNABICHROMENE*

Biological activity of cannabichromene, its homologs and isomers.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7298870?dopt=Abstract


----------



## Storm Crow

*CANNABIDIOL/ CBD*

Comparison of Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

    Cannabinol delays symptom onset
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=16183560

The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is an oral anti-arthritic therapeutic in murine collagen-induced arthritis
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/97/17/9561

Cannabidiol inhibits tumour growth in leukaemia and breast cancer
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=220#2

    Anti-tumor effects of cannabidiol
http://www.hempworld.com/HempPharm/articles/milanstudy.html

The non-psychoactive cannabidiol triggers caspase activation and oxidative stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.ihop-net.org/UniPub/iHOP/pm/12214911.html?pmid=16909207

Cannabidiol-Induced Apoptosis in Human Leukemia Cells
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/70/3/897

Cannabidiol lowers incidence of diabetes in non-obese diabetic mice
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Neuroprotective and Blood-Retinal Barrier-Preserving Effects of Cannabidiol in Experimental Diabetes  
http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/full/168/1/235

    Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

    Cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=139

    Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

    Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114

CHRONIC ADMINISTRATION OF CANNABIDIOL TO HEALTHY VOLUNTEERS AND EPILEPTIC PATIENTS (1980)
http://web.acsalaska.net/~warmgun/es201.html

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

EFFECTS OF CANNABIDIOL IN HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/hunting1.htm

    The therapeutic rationale for combining tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol. 
(may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16209908

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

Cannabidiol, a constituent of Cannabis sativa, modulates sleep in rats. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16844117?prt=true

    Who's Afraid of Cannabidiol?
http://www.counterpunch.org/gardner07142007.html

    Cannabidiol protects against myocardial ischemic reperfusion injury.
http://ajpheart.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/293/6/H3602

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/articles/fr070916.htm

Cannabidiol, extracted from Cannabis sativa, selectively inhibits inflammatory hypermotility in mice.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1797.htm

    Cannabidiol, a Cannabis sativa constituent, as an antipsychotic drug
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0100-879X2006000400001&script=sci_arttext#Text

Composition of the essential oils and extracts of two populations of Cannabis sativa L. ssp. spontanea from Austria
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4091/is_/ai_n9299539

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_

    The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is a wake-inducing agent.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tituent_cannabidiol_is_a_wake_inducing_agent_

Cannabinoids Induce Cancer Cell Proliferation via Tumor Necrosis Factor {alpha}-Converting Enzyme (TACE/ADAM17)-Mediated Transactivation of the Epidermal Growth Factor Receptor
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/full/64/6/1943

Divergent effects of cannabidiol on the discriminative stimulus and place conditioning effects of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2279017

 The diverse CB1 and CB2 receptor pharmacology of three plant cannabinoids: &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol, cannabidiol and &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabivarin
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219532&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol attenuates high glucose-induced endothelial cell inflammatory response and barrier disruption
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2228254&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol in vivo blunts &#946;-amyloid induced neuroinflammation by suppressing IL-1&#946; and iNOS expression 
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2189818&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabidiol and (&#8722&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=20965&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol-2',6'-Dimethyl Ether, a Cannabidiol Derivative, Is a Highly Potent and Selective 15-Lipoxygenase Inhibitor.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19406952/abstract/

Beneficial effects of a Cannabis sativa extract treatment on diabetes-induced neuropathy and oxidative stress.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19441010/abstract/

Cannabidiol: from an inactive cannabinoid to a drug with wide spectrum of action.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...inoid_to_a_drug_with_wide_spectrum_of_action_

    Cannabidiol in medicine: a review of its therapeutic potential in CNS disorders.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_its_therapeutic_potential_in_CNS_disorders_

    Cannabidiol: a promising drug for neurodegenerative disorders?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...romising_drug_for_neurodegenerative_disorders

 Cannabidiol, a safe and non-psychotropic ingredient of the marijuana plant Cannabis sativa, is protective in a murine model of colitis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...a_is_protective_in_a_murine_model_of_colitis_

Cannabidiol ameliorates cognitive and motor impairments in mice with bile duct ligation.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._impairments_in_mice_with_bile_duct_ligation_

Modulation of effective connectivity during emotional processing by Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Non-psychotropic plant cannabinoids: new therapeutic opportunities from an ancient herb.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=3

Antidepressant-like effects of cannabidiol in mice: possible involvement of 5-HT receptors.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...mice:_possible_involvement_of_5_HT_receptors_

Effects of cannabidiol on amphetamine-induced oxidative stress generation in an animal model of mania.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tress_generation_in_an_animal_model_of_mania_

Opposite Effects of Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol and Cannabidiol on Human Brain Function and Psychopathology.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._on_Human_Brain_Function_and_Psychopathology_

    Brazilian Scientists Show How Marijuana Can Help in Treating Parkinson
http://brazzilmag.com/lamvt/compone...marijuana-can-help-in-treating-parkinson.html

    Cannabis by product helps reduce effects of Parkinson disease medication
http://en.mercopress.com/2009/12/30...duce-effects-of-parkinson-disease-medication/


----------



## Storm Crow

*CANNADOR - a plant extract in pill form*

A multicenter dose-escalation study of the analgesic and adverse effects of an oral cannabis extract (Cannador) for postoperative pain management.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=184

Cannabis effective at relieving pain after major surgery
http://www.news-medical.net/news/2006/05/17/17995.aspx




*
CARDIOVASCULAR*- see HEART DISEASE




*CESAMET*- see NABILONE




*
CHEMICAL COMPOSITION*

    Cannabis: A source of useful pharma compounds neglected in India
http://www.medpot.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=18608

Pharmacokinetics and cannabinoid action using oral cannabis extract        
http://www.pharma-lexicon.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=29638

The chemistry and biological activity of cannabis
http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1972-01-01_2_page005.html

Differential effects of medical marijuana based on strain and route of administration
http://www.ukcia.org/research/DifferentialEffects/

Cannabis / Marijuana ( &#916; 9 -Tetrahydrocannabinol, THC)
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/research/job185drugs/cannabis.htm

A chemotaxonomic analysis of cannabinoid variation in Cannabis
http://www.amjbot.org/cgi/content/full/91/6/966

    The inheritance of chemical phenotype in Cannabis sativa L.
http://www.genetics.org/cgi/reprint/163/1/335.pdf

    Medical Cannabis Potency Testing Project 
http://www.maps.org/news-letters/v09n3/09320gie.html

    Compounds found in Cannabis Sativa
http://www.ukcia.org/research/cannabis-compounds.htm

    Hemp Seed Oil : The Wonder Oil For the New Millennium
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Happi/HempSeedOilTheWonderOilForTheNewMillennium.htm

Composition of the essential oils and extracts of two populations of Cannabis sativa L. ssp. spontanea from Austria
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4091/is_/ai_n9299539

    Non-cannabinoid constituents from a high potency Cannabis sativa variety.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._from_a_high_potency_Cannabis_sativa_variety_

Cannabinoid Ester Constituents from High-Potency Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nstituents_from_High_Potency_Cannabis_sativa_

    Phytochemical and genetic analyses of ancient cannabis from Central Asia
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2639026&tool=pmcentrez

    Plant cannabinoids: a neglected pharmacological treasure trove
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1751232&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabis confusions     
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1336775&tool=pmcentrez

    Evaluation of herbal cannabis characteristics by medical users: a randomized trial
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1654142&tool=pmcentrez

CHEMOTAXONOMY OF CANNABIS 1. CROSSBREEDING BETWEEN CANNABIS SATIVA AND C. RUDERALIS, WITH ANALYSIS OF CANNABINOID CONTENT
http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/journals/Beutler1979/Beutler1979.html

    Interrelationships of glandular trichomes and cannabinoid content II.
Developing vegetative leaves of Cannabis sativa L. (Cannabaceae)
http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/journals/Turner1981b/turner1981b.html

Constituents of Cannabis sativa L., XX: the cannabinoid content of Mexican variants grown in Mexico and in Mississippi, United States of America
http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/journals/Turner1982a/turner1982a.html

Some features of Cannabis plants grown in the United Kingdom from seeds of known origin.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/1361557/abstract/

    Characterisation of cannabis plants phenotypes from illegal cultivations in Crete
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

NMR assignments of the major cannabinoids and cannabiflavonoids isolated from flowers of Cannabis sativa
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Flavonoid glycosides and cannabinoids from the pollen of Cannabis sativa L.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Biochemical differences in Cannabis sativa L. depending on sexual phenotype
http://jag.igr.poznan.pl/2002-Volume-43/4/pdf/2002_Volume_43_4-451-462.pdf

    The Inheritance of Chemical Phenotype in Cannabis sativa L.
http://www.genetics.org/cgi/content/full/163/1/335

Cannabis and Cannabis Extracts: Greater Than the Sum of Their Parts?
http://www.omma1998.org/McPartland-Russo-JCANT 1(3-4)-2001.pdf

Effects of Gibberellic Acid on Primary Terpenoids and Delta-Tetrahydrocannabinol in Cannabis sativa at Flowering Stage.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...abinol_in_Cannabis_sativa_at_Flowering_Stage_

A qualitative and quantitative HPTLC densitometry method for the analysis of cannabinoids in Cannabis sativa L.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nalysis_of_cannabinoids_in_Cannabis_sativa_L_

    Comparative Proteomics of Cannabis sativa Plant Tissues
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2291677&tool=pmcentrez

Identification of candidate genes affecting &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol biosynthesis in Cannabis sativa
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2736886/?tool=pmcentrez


----------



## Storm Crow

*CHEMOTHERAPY

*Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination with ondansetron versus ondansetron alone for delayed chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:16408219

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology
http://www.druglibrary.org/olsen/hemp/iha/iha02210.html

    Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1652611

    Marijuana as antiemetic medicine
http://www.maps.org/docs/doblin-mt.html

Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol in patients refractory to standard anti-emetic therapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/vinciguerra.html

Nabilone versus prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1777777

    Antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    THC or Compazine for the cancer chemotherapy patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=34

    Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

    Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Tetrahydroannabinol (THC) vs prochlorperazine as chemotherapy antiemetics.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=30

    Comparative trial of the antiemetic effects of THC and haloperidol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=64

    Comparison of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=3

    Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Antiemetic effect of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=6

    Tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide and thiethylperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

    Effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23

    THC as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

    Antiemetic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=4

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html

Divergent effects of cannabidiol on the discriminative stimulus and place conditioning effects of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2279017

Efficacy of Crude Marijuana and Synthetic Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol as Treatment for Chemotherapy-Induced Nausea and Vomiting: A Systematic Literature Review.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...and_Vomiting:_A_Systematic_Literature_Review_


----------



## Storm Crow

*CHILDREN/ YOUNG ADULTS *

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=7

Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

Marijuana and ADD Therapeutic uses of Medical Marijuana in the treatment of ADD
http://www.onlinepot.org/medical/add&mmj.htm

Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

Cannabis is a First-Line Treatment for Childhood Mental Disorders
http://www.counterpunch.org/mikuriya07082006.html

    Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness        
http://current.com/items/89174292_m...ising-solution-to-severe-morning-sickness.htm 

Moderate cannabis use not harmful to the brain of adolescents, M R I study finds
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=218#3

No brain structural change associated with adolescent cannabis use
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=16684342

No 'Smoking' Gun: Research Indicates Teen Marijuana Use Does Not Predict Drug, Alcohol Abuse
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061204123422.htm

Pot May Not Shrink Teens' Brains After All
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Neurology/GeneralNeurology/tb/3242

Swiss Study Finds Marijuana Use Alone May Benefit Some Teens
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,308258,00.html

Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm

Marijuana Use by Young People: The Impact of State Medical Marijuana Laws
http://www.mpp.org/research/teen-use-report.html

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

The association between anxiety and alcohol versus cannabis abuse disorders among adolescents in primary care settings
http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/cmn049

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

The Mental Health Risks of Adolescent Cannabis Use
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1351917&tool=pmcentrez

Comparison of meconium and neonatal hair analysis for detection of gestational exposure to drugs of abuse
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1721515&tool=pmcentrez

    The herbal remedy: Teens use cannabis for relief, not recreation
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/bc-thr042109.php

    Why I Give My 9-year-old Pot
http://www.doublex.com/section/health-science/why-i-give-my-9-year-old-pot

    The influence of substance use on adolescent brain development.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis use and destructive periodontal diseases among adolescents
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ctive_periodontal_diseases_among_adolescents_

White Matter Integrity in Adolescents with Histories of Marijuana Use and Binge Drinking.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...istories_of_Marijuana_Use_and_Binge_Drinking_

    Relief-oriented use of marijuana by teens
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2683812&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabis use and deliberate self-harm in adolescence: a comparative analysis of associations in England and Norway.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...alysis_of_associations_in_England_and_Norway_

Cannabis withdrawal severity and short-term course among cannabis-dependent adolescent and young adult inpatients
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...endent_adolescent_and_young_adult_inpatients_

Urinary toxicological screening: Analytical interference between niflumic acid and cannabis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rference_between_niflumic_acid_and_cannabis_]

Is moderate substance use associated with altered executive functioning in a population-based sample of young adults?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._in_a_population_based_sample_of_young_adults

Cannabis and tobacco use: where are the boundaries? A qualitative study on cannabis consumption modes among adolescents.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cannabis_consumption_modes_among_adolescents_

    Maternal Marijuana use not Associated with Psychotic Symptoms , but Alcohol is
http://ohiopatientsnetwork.org/inde...tic-symptoms-but-alcohol-is&catid=3:newsflash

Maternal tobacco, cannabis and alcohol use during pregnancy and risk of adolescent psychotic symptoms in offspring.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_adolescent_psychotic_symptoms_in_offspring_







*CHRONIC CYSTITIS*

    Cannabinoid rotation in a young woman with chronic cystitis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=115






*
COGNATIVE EFFECTS*- see IQ


----------



## Storm Crow

*COPD/ LUNG FUNCTION*

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    Heavy Long-Term Marijuana Use Does Not Impair Lung Function
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_media7.shtml

    Researchers to test if cannabis ingredient can help COPD patients
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...if_cannabis_ingredient_can_help_copd_patients 

Heavy Habitual Marijuana Smoking Does Not Cause an Accelerated Decline in FEV with Age 
http://www.ukcia.org/research/MarjiuanaSmokingDoesNotCauseAcceleratedDeclineInFEV1.pdf

 Byssinosis, Chronic Bronchitis, and Ventilatory Capacities in Workers Exposed to Soft Hemp Dust
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1008770&tool=pmcentrez

    Smoking Pot, Cigarettes Ups COPD Risk
http://www.webmd.com/news/20090413/smoking-pot-cigarettes-ups-copd-risk

Does smoking marijuana increase the risk of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease?
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2665954&tool=pmcentrez

    Marijuana and chronic obstructive lung disease: a population-based study
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2665947/?tool=pmcentrez&report=abstract

    Effects of cannabis on lung function: a population-based cohort study.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/6/8/2667.htm








*COUGH*

    Cannabis Cough Cure
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_cough_cure 

Novel treatment for cough  (Patent)
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph...77".PGNR.&OS=DN/20060013777&RS=DN/20060013777




*CP 7497 - a synthetic cannabinoid*

Spice drugs: cannabinoids as a new designer drugs.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...drugs:_cannabinoids_as_a_new_designer_drugs_]





*CROHN'S/IBS/ULCERATIVE COLITIS*

Cannabis-based drugs could offer new hope for inflammatory bowel disease patients
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/28584.php

    Cannabis may soothe inflamed bowels
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/en/Cannabis-may-soothe-inflamed.html

In the Human Colon: Cannabinoids Promote Epithelial Wound Healing
http://www.gastrojournal.org/article/PIIS0016508505009297/abstract 

Crohn's Patients Report Symptomatic Relief From Cannabis
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/4650 

Cannabis Helps Ulcers And Crohn's Disease
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_helps_ulcers_and_crohns_disease 

Bowel Study Backs Cannabis Drugs
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/bowel_study_backs_cannabis_drugs 

Endocannabinoids and the gastrointestinal tract: what are the key questions?
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/121667871/HTMLSTART

MARIJUANA AND IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME (IBS) (anecdotal)
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/christine.htm

Marijuana and Crohns Disease (anecdotal)
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/chrohns3.htm

Anti-inflammatory compound from cannabis found in herbs
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2008/June/24060801.asp

Cannabidiol, extracted from Cannabis sativa, selectively inhibits inflammatory hypermotility in mice.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1797.htm

    Cannabinoids and gastrointestinal motility: animal and human studies.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ntestinal_motility:_animal_and_human_studies_

    Cannabinoids and intestinal motility: welcome to CB2 receptors
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1575197&tool=pmcentrez

    The endogenous cannabinoid system protects against colonic inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=385396&tool=pmcentrez

Central and peripheral cannabinoid modulation of gastrointestinal transit in physiological states or during the diarrhoea induced by croton oil
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572019&tool=pmcentrez

Modulation of peristalsis by cannabinoid CB1 ligands in the isolated guinea-pig ileum
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1571902&tool=pmcentrez

    Intestinal obstruction by an unusual foreign body
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1946817&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol, a safe and non-psychotropic ingredient of the marijuana plant Cannabis sativa, is protective in a murine model of colitis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...a_is_protective_in_a_murine_model_of_colitis_

The endogenous cannabinoid system protects against colonic inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=385396&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabinoids in intestinal inflammation and cancer.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=22

    Synthetic THC Eases Stomach Cramping, Study Says
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7080&wtm_format=print



*
CRUETZFELDT-JACOB DISEASE*- see MAD COW DISEASE





*CT-3- a synthetic cannabinoid*

Analgesic effect of the synthetic cannabinoid CT-3 on chronic neuropathic pain: a randomized controlled trial.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=85


----------



## Storm Crow

*DEPRESSION*

Cannabinoids promote hippocampus neurogenesis and produce anxiolytic- and antidepressant-like effects
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/115/11/3104

    Antidepressant-like activity by blockade of anandamide hydrolysis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=16352709

    Decreased depression in marijuana users. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15964704

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

    Cannabis and Depression
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/depression_and_cannabis.htm

    Association between cannabis use and depression may not be causal, study says
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=177#4

    Marijuana use and depression among adults: Testing for causal associations.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Do patients use marijuana as an antidepressant?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Cannabis' Acts as Antidepressant
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_acts_as_antidepressant 

Cannabis And Depression Research
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_and_depression_research 

Cannabinoids elicit antidepressant-like behavior and activate serotonergic neurons 
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1460.htm

Marijuana chemical may treat depression
http://www.healthcentral.com/depression/news-268391-98.html

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Treating depression with cannabinoids
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/nav/home-jcant.htm

Animal research highlights a therapeutic potential of cannabinoids for the treatment of depression
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/journal/en_2008_02_1.pdf

    Cannabis and suicide: longitudinal study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19949196

Antidepressant-like effects of cannabidiol in mice: possible involvement of 5-HT receptors.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...mice:_possible_involvement_of_5_HT_receptors_






*DERMATITIS*

Efficacy of dietary hempseed oil in patients with atopic dermatitis. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16019622?queryText=hempseed

    Role seen for cannabis in helping to alleviate allergic skin disease
http://www.physorg.com/news106487623.html

    Marijuana Might Help Cure Allergic Contact Dermatitis (a.k.a. Poison Ivy)
http://www.healthcentral.com/skin-cancer/c/83/12569/cure-aka-ivy/1/

Substances Similar To The Body's Own 'Cannabis (Marijuana) Are Necessary For Healthy Skin And May Lead To New Skin Disease Treatments
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/113812.php

Cannabinoid system in the skin - a possible target for future therapies in dermatology.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/6/8/2490.htm

    Granny's cannabis skin ointment really did work, new study shows
http://current.com/items/89838741_grannys-cannabis-skin-ointment-really-did-work-new-study-shows.htm

The endocannabinoid system of the skin in health and disease: novel perspectives and therapeutic opportunities.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=11





*DIABETES*

    Non-Psychoactive Cannabinoid Reduces Incidence Of Diabetes, Study Says
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6909

    Marijuana Compound May Help Stop Diabetic Retinopathy
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/02/060227184647.htm

    Anticoagulant Effects of a Cannabis Extract in an Obese Rat Model
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/4/736.htm

    Neuroprotective and Blood-Retinal Barrier-Preserving Effects of Cannabidiol 
http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/full/168/1/235

The Cannabinergic System as a Target for Anti-inflammatory Therapies    
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/ben/ctmc/2006/00000006/00000013/art00008

Effect of tetrahydrocurcumin on blood glucose, plasma insulin and hepatic key enzymes
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...zymes_in_streptozotocin_induced_diabetic_rats

    Cannabidiol reduces the development of diabetes in an animal study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#3

    Getting Eye On Cannabinoids
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/getting_eye_on_cannabinoids 

    Marijuana compound could prevent eye damage in diabetics
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...ompound_could_prevent_eye_damage_in_diabetics 

The synthetic cannabinoid HU-210 attenuates neural damage in diabetic mice and hyperglycemic pheochromocytoma PC12 cells
http://www.uccs.edu/~rmelamed/Evolu...2/autoimmune_diseases/autoimmune_disease.html

    Cannabidiol arrests onset of autoimmune diabetes in NOD mice
http://safeaccess.ca/research/diabetes.htm

Cannabidiol attenuates high glucose-induced endothelial cell inflammatory response and barrier disruption
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2228254&tool=pmcentrez

Biological effects of THC and a lipophilic cannabis extract on normal and insulin resistant 3T3-L1 adipocytes
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rmal_and_insulin_resistant_3T3_L1_adipocytes_

Beneficial effects of a Cannabis sativa extract on diabetes induced neuropathy and oxidative stress.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...etes_induced_neuropathy_and_oxidative_stress_





*DRIVING AND CANNABIS*

    Abstracts of several studies
http://www.ukcia.org/research/medline/8.htm

    Cannabis and driving
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving4.html

     CANNABIS AND ROAD SAFETY
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving2.htm

     Marijuana And Actual Driving Performance
http://www.ukcia.org/research/driving.htm

    Cannabis and Driving: A Scientific and Rational Review
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7459

    Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]

Drivers With THC in their Blood Have Only a Small Increased Risk to Cause an Accident
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=207

    The effect of cannabis compared with alcohol on driving.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...of_cannabis_compared_with_alcohol_on_driving_


----------



## Storm Crow

*DRONABINOL* also see MARINOL

    GENERIC NAME: DRONABINOL - ORAL (dro-NAB-in-all) 
BRAND NAME(S): Marinol
http://www.medicinenet.com/dronabinol-oral/article.html

Dronabinol in the treatment of refractory agitation in Alzheimers disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=92

Effects of dronabinol on anorexia and disturbed behavior in patients with Alzheimer's disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=59

Dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

Safety and efficacy of dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150

    Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

    Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

    Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

    Dronabinol enhancement of appetite in cancer patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=149

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

    Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Dronabinol and retinal hemodynamics in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=202

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181

    Nausea relieved by tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol).
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35

Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus secondary to cholestatic liver disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

Cannabinoid Activator Mellows Out Colon
http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/ACG/tb/4410

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers. Caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1234.htm

    Improvement in Refractory Obsessive Compulsive Disorder With Dronabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/165/4/536

Effects of {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol on reward and anxiety in rats exposed to chronic unpredictable stress. http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rats_exposed_to_chronic_unpredictable_stress_

Synthetic delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol) can improve the symptoms of schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19440079/abstract/ 

Current Status of Cannabis Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis with an Illustrative Case Presentation of a Patient with MS, Complex Vocal Tics, Paroxysmal Dystonia, and Marijuana Dependence Treated with Dronabinol.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/18496477/abstract/




*DRUG INTERACTIONS*- see INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS





*DRUG TESTING*

Drug-Test Cheats Try New Tricks on Labs
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20080728/drug-test-cheats-try-new-tricks-on-labs

Reintoxication: the release of fat-stored Delta-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) into blood is enhanced by food deprivation or ACTH exposure.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nhanced_by_food_deprivation_or_ACTH_exposure_

Practical Challenges to Positive Drug Tests for Marijuana
http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/full/49/7/1037

Toxicity From the Use of Niacin to Beat Urine Drug Screening
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27fea8c8def2f2db379d8b53ea07c431





*DRUG TESTING- BLOOD*

A semi-automated solid-phase extraction liquid chromatography/tandem mass spectrometry method for the analysis of tetrahydrocannabinol and metabolites in whole blood.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...drocannabinol_and_metabolites_in_whole_blood_

Do Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol concentrations indicate recent use in chronic cannabis users?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...indicate_recent_use_in_chronic_cannabis_users







*DRUG TESTING- HAIR*

Deposition of cannabinoids in hair after long-term use of cannabis
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/7/1002.htm

Cannabinoid concentrations in hair from documented cannabis users.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/6/924.htm

Differentiation between drug use and environmental contamination when testing for drugs in hair
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=03a3594850e79c7c2dad1bd10fb041bf

Evaluation of the IDS One-Step ELISA kits for the detection of illicit drugs in hair
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=297f98727fb3613e9d65bbd05717cb04

Deposition of cannabinoids in hair after long-term use of cannabis
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=98c2c4f9cf92f77430df7a40474cf025

Comparison of meconium and neonatal hair analysis for detection of gestational exposure to drugs of abuse
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1721515&tool=pmcentrez

Are cannabinoids detected in hair after washing with Cannabio shampoo?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Weather-induced changes in cannabinoid content of hair
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum






*DRUG TESTING-OTHER*

Excretion of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol in sweat
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=e09a8810f33d9bd11498c2e3fc4989d1

Comparison of meconium and neonatal hair analysis for detection of gestational exposure to drugs of abuse
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1721515&tool=pmcentrez





*DRUG TESTING -ORAL*

Roadside oral fluid testing: Comparison of the results of Drugwipe tests with laboratory 
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/3/1351.htm 

Portable Oral-Fluid Tests Still Unreliable For Pot, Study Says
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7636

Interpretation of Oral Fluid Tests for Drugs of Abuse
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2700061&tool=pmcentrez

Evaluation of on-site oral fluid screening using Drugwipe-5(+(R)), RapidSTAT((R)) and Drug Test 5000((R)) for the detection of drugs of abuse in drivers.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...r_the_detection_of_drugs_of_abuse_in_drivers_

    Method For Detecting 23 Drugs And Medicines In Saliva Developed
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/02/090211122532.htm


----------



## Storm Crow

DRUG TESTING- URINE 

    Hemp oil causes positive urine tests for THC
http://www.druglibrary.org/crl/drugtesting/Constantino et.al 97 Hemp Oil JAnToxicol.pdf

    Detection time of regular THC use in urine shorter than often assumed
http://www.acmed.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=213#2 

The effects of adulterants and selected ingested compounds on drugs-of-abuse testing in urine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1389.htm

Toxicity From the Use of Niacin to Beat Urine Drug Screening
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=27fea8c8def2f2db379d8b53ea07c431

Identifying New Cannabis Use with Urine Creatinine-Normalized THCCOOH Concentrations and Time Intervals Between Specimen Collections.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._Time_Intervals_Between_Specimen_Collections_

Potassium nitrite reaction with 11-nor-delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol-9-carboxylic acid in urine in relation to the drug screening analysis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Delta9-tetrahydrocannabivarin as a marker for the ingestion of marijuana versus Marinol: results of a clinical study
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/11599601/abstract/

Urinary elimination of 11-nor-9-carboxy-delta9-tetrahydrocannnabinol in cannabis users during continuously monitored abstinence.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...sers_during_continuously_monitored_abstinence

Extended urinary Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol excretion in chronic cannabis users precludes use as a biomarker of new drug exposure.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...udes_use_as_a_biomarker_of_new_drug_exposure_

Simultaneous GCEI-MS Determination of &#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol, 11-Hydroxy-&#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol, and 11-nor-9-Carboxy-&#916;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol in Human Urine Following Tandem Enzyme-Alkaline Hydrolysis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2689549&tool=pmcentrez

Do Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol concentrations indicate recent use in chronic cannabis users?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...indicate_recent_use_in_chronic_cannabis_users

Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabivarin testing may not have the sensitivity to detect marijuana use among individuals ingesting dronabinol.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...a_use_among_individuals_ingesting_dronabinol_

Urinary toxicological screening: Analytical interference between niflumic acid and cannabis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rference_between_niflumic_acid_and_cannabis_]





DYSTONIA

Cannabis sativa and dystonia secondary to Wilson's disease. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15390041

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

    Cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=139

    Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

    Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114

Current Status of Cannabis Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis with an Illustrative Case Presentation of a Patient with MS, Complex Vocal Tics, Paroxysmal Dystonia, and Marijuana Dependence Treated with Dronabinol.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/18496477/abstract/



*ENCEPHALOMYELITIS*

CB2 cannabinoid receptors as an emerging target for demyelinating diseases: from neuroimmune interactions to cell replacement strategies
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219542&tool=pmcentrez

The endocannabinoid system is dysregulated in multiple sclerosis and in experimental autoimmune encephalomyelitis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/awm160v1







*ENDOCANNABINOIDS*

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    The endocannabinoid system is dysregulated in multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/awm160v1

    Cannabinoids inhibit neurodegeneration in models of multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/126/10/2191

    Migraine may be related to under production of cannabinoids
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=755

Endocannabinoids: Multi-scaled, Global Homeostatic Regulators of Cells and Society
http://knowledgetoday.org/wiki/index.php/ICCS06/70

    Endocannabinoid chemical biology: a tool for the development of novel therapies.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19457702/abstract/ 

    Harm reduction-the cannabis paradox
http://www.harmreductionjournal.com/content/2/1/17

    Endocannabinoids in the retina: From marijuana to neuroprotection.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...he_retina:_From_marijuana_to_neuroprotection_ 

    Parasitic brain infection, endocannabinoids, and schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...infection_endocannabinoids_and_schizophrenia_

The role of endocannabinoid system in physiological and pathological processes in the eye
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ogical_and_pathological_processes_in_the_eye]

    The Endocannabinoid System as an Emerging Target of Pharmacotherapy
http://pharmrev.aspetjournals.org/cgi/reprint/58/3/389.pdf

Endocannabinoid System: An overview of its potential in current medical practice.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...otential_in_current_medical_practice__REVIEW_

The endogenous cannabinoid, anandamide, induces cell death in colorectal carcinoma cells: a possible role for cyclooxygenase 2
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1774787&tool=pmcentrez

    The endogenous cannabinoid system protects against colonic inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=385396&tool=pmcentrez

    The endocannabinoid system as a target for the treatment of motor dysfunction.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=54





*EPILEPSY*

    Epilepsy patients are smoking pot
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1638

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=42

    Anticonvulsant nature of marihuana smoking.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=39

    Cannabis may help epileptics
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/4423.php

    Hypnotic and Antiepileptic Effects of Cannabidiol
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7028792

    Marijuana: an effective antiepileptic treatment in partial epilepsy?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=157

    Marijuana and Epilepsy (anecdotal) 
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/epilepsy.htm

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

    Marijuana Use More Prevalent With Epilepsy
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/465891

    Endocannabinoids and Their Implications for Epilepsy
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1176361&tool=pmcentrez


----------



## Storm Crow

*FAMILIAL MEDITERRANEAN FEVER*

    Pain relief with oral cannabinoids in familial Mediterranean fever.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=

*



FERTILITY*

    Synthetic Cannabinoid May Aid Fertility In Smokers
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/58063.php




*FEVER*

    A Novel Role of Cannabinoids
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/full/320/3/1127

    A Cooling Effect From Cannabis?
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05aut/coolcannabis.html

    Marijuana Might Really Make You Cool
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/marijuana_might_really_make_you_cool 





*FIBROMYALGIA*

Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients on experimentally induced pain, axon reflex flare, and pain relief
http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?ID=7293&t=CFIDS_FM 

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    Cannabis Sativa (Marijuana) for Fibromyalgia
http://www.fibromyalgia-reviews.com/Drg_Marijuana.cfm

    THC Reduces Pain in Fibromyalgia Patients
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/63/35/

    Fibromyalgia: Effective Treatment with Medical Marijuana
http://www.salem-news.com/articles/november292007/leveque_fybromyalgia_112807.php

Fibromyalgia and Medical Marijuana
http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/guide/fibromyalgia-and-medical-marijuana

    Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490

    Marijuana Ingredient May Cut Fibromyalgia Pain
http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/news/20080219/pot-drug-may-cut-fibromyalgia-pain

    Synthetic Cannabis for Fibromyalgia Pain?
http://www.healthcentral.com/chronic-pain/c/5949/16104/fm-pain

    Marijuana Derivative Called Effective in Fibromyalgia
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Rheumatology/Fibromyalgia/8377

The Effects of Nabilone on Sleep in Fibromyalgia: Results of a Randomized Controlled Trial.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ia:_Results_of_a_Randomized_Controlled_Trial_




*GATEWAY THEORY*

The Myth of Marijuana's Gateway Effect
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/library/mjgate.htm

Endogenous cannabinoids are not involved in cocaine reinforcement
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=01b53cd805067db7ca4e861a90579fac

No 'Smoking' Gun: Research Indicates Teen Marijuana Use Does Not Predict Drug, Alcohol Abuse
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061204123422.htm

CLAIM #13:MARIJUANA IS A "GATEWAY" TO THE USE OF OTHER DRUGS
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth13.shtml

Gateway To Nowhere? The Evidence That Pot Doesn't Lead To Heroin
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...e_the_evidence_that_pot_doesnt_lead_to_heroin 


Cannabis use when it's legal
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=6abd32a0fe982308d096c8de7949a364

Cannabis Use- A Gateway to other Drugs? The Case of Amsterdam
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabisUseASteppingStone.pdf

     Twin study fails to prove 'gateway' hypothesis
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EscalationOfDrugUse/TwinStudyFailsToProveGateway.html

    The Surprising Effect Of Marijuana On Morphine Dependence
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...g_effect_of_marijuana_on_morphine_dependence/

    Active Ingredient In Cannabis Eliminates Morphine Dependence In Rats
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090706090440.htm

Adolescent Exposure to Chronic Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Blocks Opiate Dependence in Maternally Deprived Rats
http://www.nature.com/npp/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/npp200970a.html







*GLAUCOMA/ VISION*

    Marijuana Smoking vs Cannabinoids for Glaucoma Therapy
http://archopht.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/116/11/1433

    Dronabinol and retinal hemodynamics in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=202

    Effect of Sublingual Application of Cannabinoids on Intraocular Pressure
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=201

Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy. Ophthalmologic implications.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Effect of marihuana on intraocular and blood pressure in glaucoma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=87

    Effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on intraocular pressure in humans.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=40

    Marihuana smoking and intraocular pressure.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=47

Neuroprotective and Intraocular Pressure-Lowering Effects of (-)Delta-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...trahydrocannabinol_in_a_Rat_Model_of_Glaucoma

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

    Effects of tetrahydrocannabinol on arterial and intraocular hypertension.
 (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/468444

    Cannabis improves night vision:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=622015fb9fc70e40c4d0a198efd77cb6

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

US Patent 4189491 - Tetrahydrocannabinol in a method of treating glaucoma
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4189491.html

    Reduction of Congenital Nystagmus in a Patient after Smoking Cannabis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ystagmus_in_a_Patient_after_Smoking_Cannabis_

    Cannabinoids and glaucoma
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1772142&tool=pmcentrez

CONJUGATE DEVIATION OF THE EYES AFTER Cannabis indica INTOXICATION*
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=505931&tool=pmcentrez

    Endocannabinoids in the retina: From marijuana to neuroprotection.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...he_retina:_From_marijuana_to_neuroprotection_ 

The role of endocannabinoid system in physiological and pathological processes in the eye
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ogical_and_pathological_processes_in_the_eye]





*
GYNOCOLOGY AND OBSTETRICS*

    Cannabis Treatments in Obstetrics and Gynecology: A Historical Review
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/russo-ob.pdf


----------



## Storm Crow

*HEART DISEASE/ CARDIOVASCULAR*

    Marijuana Chemical Fights Hardened Arteries
http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/news/20050406/marijuana-chemical-fights-hardened-arteries

The endogenous cardiac cannabinoid system: a new protective mechanism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16618028

Cardiovascular pharmacology of cannabinoids.
http://www.biowizard.com/story.php?pmid=16596789

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol protects cardiac cells from hypoxia via CB2 receptor activation and nitric oxide production
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/klu/mcbi/2006/00000283/F0020001/00002346

Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease? (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

Cannabinoid Offers Cardioprotection
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6818&wtm_format=print

Heavy Cannabis Use Not Independently Associated With Cardiovascular Risks
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6972

Marijuana use, diet, body mass index, and cardiovascular risk factors (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16893701

Cannabinoids and cardiovascular disease
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._disease:_the_outlook_for_clinical_treatments

Cannabinoids as therapeutic agents in cardiovascular disease
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...lar_disease:_a_tale_of_passions_and_illusions

The in vitro and in vivo cardiovascular effects of {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...y_chronic_inhibition_of_nitric_oxide_synthase

Cannabinoids prevented the development of heart failure in animal study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=145#2

Cannabis use not associated with risk factors for diseases of heart and circulation
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#2

THC protects heart cells in the case of lowered oxygen supply
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=212#1

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Cardiovascular Effects of Cannabis
http://www.idmu.co.uk/canncardio.htm

Changes in middle cerebral artery velocity after marijuana
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=retrieve&db=pubmed&list_uids=1420630&dopt=Abstract

Cannabidiol protects against myocardial ischemic reperfusion injury.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/12/1404.htm

    Function of cannabinoids in heart failure
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...t/[Function_of_cannabinoids_in_heart_failure]

Cannabinoids as therapeutic agents in cardiovascular disease: a tale of passions and illusions
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2013961&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabinoids and atherosclerosis.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=13

    Research Shows That Hemp Seed Can Help Fight Heart Disease
http://www.npicenter.com/anm/templates/newsATemp.aspx?articleid=22472&zoneid=28





*HEPATITIS *

Moderate Cannabis Use Associated with Improved Treatment Response in Hepatitis C Patients on Methadone
http://www.hivandhepatitis.com/hep_c/news/2006/091506_a.html

Cannabis use improves retention and virological outcomes in patients treated for hepatitis C
http://www.natap.org/2006/HCV/091506_02.htm

Hepatitis C - The Silent Killer Can Medical Cannabis Help?
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/hepatitis_c.htm

Study: Pot Helps Hepatitis Treatment
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/study_pot_helps_hepatitis_treatment 

Attenuation of Experimental Autoimmune Hepatitis by Exogenous and Endogenous Cannabinoids
http://molpharm.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/74/1/20

Evaluation of oral cannabinoid-containing medications for the management of interferon and ribavirin-induced anorexia, nausea and weight loss in patients treated for chronic hepatitis C virus.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=165






*HERPES*

    Cannabis May Help Combat Cancer-causing Herpes Viruses
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/09/040923092627.htm

    THC inhibits lytic replication of gamma oncogenic herpes viruses in vitro
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pmcentrez&artid=521080

Suppressive effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on herpes simplex virus infectivity in vitro
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1848937?dopt=Abstract

The Effect of {Delta}-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol on Herpes Simplex Virus Replication
http://vir.sgmjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/49/2/427

Adjuvant topical therapy with a cannabinoid receptor agonist in facial postherpetic neuralgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19744255





*HICCUPS*

    Marijuana cures hiccups
http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a77k.htm

    Marijuana For Intractable Hiccups
http://cannabislink.ca/medical/hiccups.html





*HISTORICAL STUDIES/ HISTORY*

    The La Guardia Committee Report
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/studies/lag/lagmenu.htm

Physical, Mental, and Moral Effects of Marijuana: The Indian Hemp Drugs Commission Report
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/effects.htm

    MARIAJUANA SMOKING IN PANAMA
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/studies/panama/panama1.htm

    The British Pharmaceutical Codex  1934
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/brit34.htm

    ON THE PREPARATIONS OF THE INDIAN HEMP, OR GUNJAH (1850)
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/history/e1850/gunjah.htm

DISPENSATORY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA Fifth Edition (1843)
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/dispensa.htm

New Remediesharmaceutically and Therapeutically Considered Fourth Edition (1843)
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/dunglisn.htm

    On the Haschisch or Cannabis Indica
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/bellhash.htm

    ON INDICATIONS OF THE HACHISH-VICE IN THE OLD TESTAMENT
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/hashot.htm

The Physiological Activity of Cannabis Sativa
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/japa.htm

CANNABIS, U.S.P. (American Cannabis):
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/history/vbchmed1.htm

History of Cannabis and Its Preparations in Saga, Science and Sobriquet
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/115806128/PDFSTART


Observations on the medicinal properties of the Cannabis Sativa of India  
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2116906&tool=pmcentrez

 Cannabis Sativa Seu Indica: Indian Hemp   
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2508374&tool=pmcentrez

 Collapse after intravenous injection of hashish.  (1968)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1986226&tool=pmcentrez

     Adverse Effects of Intravenous Cannabis Tea    (1977)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2536936&tool=pmcentrez

     Paraquat and marijuana: epidemiologic risk assessment. (1978)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1650884&tool=pmcentrez

     Hashish and drug abuse in Egypt during the 19th and 20th centuries.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1911881&tool=pmcentrez

 Marihuana and drug abuse. Recommendations of the Committee on Public Health, New York Academy of Medicine.  (1973)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1806908&tool=pmcentrez

     Observations on the Cannabis Indica, or Indian Hemp (1843)
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2490354&tool=pmcentrez

 A Case of Dysmenorrha in Which the Tincture of Cannabis Indica Was Employed, with Some Observations upon That Drug
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2487155&tool=pmcentrez

Phytochemical and genetic analyses of ancient cannabis from Central Asia    
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...alyses_of_ancient_cannabis_from_Central_Asia_

    TIME FACTOR IN UTILIZATION OF MINERAL NUTRIENTS BY HEMP
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=439254

    Cannabinoid pharmacology: the first 66 years
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1760722&tool=pmcentrez

    Observations on the raising and dressing of hemp  (1789)
http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampag...1(+hemp++united+states++early+works+to+1800+))

Medicinal use of cannabis in the United States: Historical perspectives, current trends, and future directions
http://students.washington.edu/sunila/JOM_5-3-03.pdf

    American Medical Association Opposes the Marijuana Tax Act of 1937
http://www.marijuanalibrary.org/AMA_opposes_1937.html

    On the Action of Cannabis Indica  (1883)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2372454/


----------



## Storm Crow

*HIV / AIDS*

    Marijuana Use Does Not Accelerate HIV Infection
http://paktribune.com/news/print.php?id=139255

THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Cannabis in painful HIV-associated sensory neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=199

    Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

    Short-term effects of cannabinoids in patients with HIV-1 infection
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=62

Dronabinol as a treatment for anorexia associated with weight loss in patients with AIDS.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=21

    Effect of dronabinol on nutritional status in HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=150

    Dronabinol stimulates appetite and causes weight gain in HIV patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=20

    Dronabinol effects on weight in patients with HIV infection.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=45

    Recent clinical experience with dronabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=90

    Marijuana as therapy for people living with HIV/AIDS: Social and health aspects
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ving_with_HIV/AIDS:_Social_and_health_aspects

    Marijuana and AIDS: A Four-Year Study
http://ccrmg.org/journal/05spr/aids.html

    Cannabis: Use in HIV for Pain and Other Medical Symptoms
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=ef9e418efdf280e0e0ca04d8bd433c52

    US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Denbinobin... inhibits HIV-1 replication through an NF-kappaB-dependent pathway.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/10/2003.htm

Marijuana Effectiveness as an HIV Self-Care Strategy
http://cnr.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/18/2/172





*HORMONES*

Effects of chronic marijuana use on testosterone, luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, prolactin and cortisol in men and women.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1935564

    Marijuana: interaction with the estrogen receptor
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/224/2/404

    Endocrine Effects of Marijuana
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EndocrineEffects.pdf

    Marijuana Effects on the Endocrine and Reproductive Systems
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EndocrineAndReproductiveSystems.pdf

    Cannabis reward: biased towards the fairer sex?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2190004/




*HU-210- a synthetic cannabinoid*

Cannabinoids Ameliorate Pain and Reduce Disease Pathology in Cerulein-Induced Acute Pancreatitis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2268094

Cannabinoids promote embryonic and adult hippocampus neurogenesis and produce anxiolytic- and antidepressant-like effects
http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25509/version/1

Marijuana May Spur New Brain Cells
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5921

Study Shows Marijuana Promotes Neuron Growth
http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?menu=c10400&no=253377&rel_no=1

The synthetic cannabinoid HU-210 attenuates neural damage in diabetic mice and hyperglycemic pheochromocytoma PC12 cells.
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:17604177

Spice drugs: cannabinoids as a new designer drugs.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...drugs:_cannabinoids_as_a_new_designer_drugs_]






*HU-308- a synthetic cannabinoid*

    Activation of CB2 receptor attenuates bone loss in osteoporosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=210#2

    Peripheral cannabinoid receptor, CB2, regulates bone mass
http://www.pnas.org/content/103/3/696.full




*
HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE*

    EFFECTS OF CANNABIDIOL IN HUNTINGTON'S DISEASE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/medical/hunting1.htm

    Nabilone Could Treat Chorea and Irritability in Huntingtons Disease
http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/short/18/4/553?rss=1

    The endocannabinoid system as a target for the treatment of motor dysfunction.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=54





*HYSTERECTOMY*

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137


*IBS*- see CROHN'S




*IDIOPATHIC INTRACRANIAL HYPERTENSION*

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181




*
INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS*

Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol and prochlorperazine in combination
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=28

Cannabinoids, in combination with (NSAIDS), produce a synergistic analgesic effect
http://www.medjournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1587&postcount=1

Add-on treatment with the synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

Synergistic affective analgesic interaction between delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=178

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

Cannabis reduces opioid dose in the treatment of chronic non-cancer pain.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=148

Medicinal cannabis does not influence the clinical pharmacokinetics of irinotecan and docetaxel.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=246&&search_pattern=INTERACTION

Interaction of cannabis and general anaesthetic agents in mice
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1776719&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabis Coadministration Potentiates the Effects of "Ecstasy" on Heart Rate and Temperature in Humans.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...asy"_on_Heart_Rate_and_Temperature_in_Humans_

 Enhancing the in vitro cytotoxic activity of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol in leukemic cells through a combinatorial approach
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a794665906?words=cannabis&hash=843258562

 The multidrug transporter ABCG2 (BCRP) is inhibited by plant-derived cannabinoids.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17906686?ordinalpos=15&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&log$=freejrpmc

     Cyclic Antidepressants
http://www.webmd.com/depression/cyclic-antidepressants

Smoking Pot, Cigarettes Ups COPD Risk
http://www.webmd.com/news/20090413/smoking-pot-cigarettes-ups-copd-risk

 Induction dose of propofol in patients using cannabis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._dose_of_propofol_in_patients_using_cannabis_

Probable Interaction Between Warfarin and Marijuana Smoking
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...Warfarin_and_Marijuana_Smoking__July/August__

Cannabinoids, Opioids and MDMA: Neuropsychological Interactions Related to Addiction.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20017726?dopt=Abstract

Cannabis coadministration potentiates the effects of "ecstasy" on heart rate and temperature in humans.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=24

Interaction of the cannabinoid and opioid systems in the modulation of nociception.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=34

Effect of cannabis and certain of its constituents on pentobarbitone sleeping time and phenazone metabolism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1666020/

Adolescent cannabis use increases risk for cocaine-induced paranoia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._increases_risk_for_cocaine_induced_paranoia_


----------



## Storm Crow

*IQ/ MEMORY/ COGNATIVE EFFECTS*

Current and former marijuana use: preliminary findings of a longitudinal study of effects on IQ in young adults
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/166/7/887

Heavy cannabis use without long-term effect on global intelligence
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=115#2

    Marijuana does not dent IQ permanently
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn2140-marijuana-does-not-dent-iq-permanently.html

    Cannabis use and cognitive decline in persons under 65 years of age
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabisUseAndCognitiveDecline.html

Differential Effects of  THC or CBD-rich Cannabis Extracts on  Working Memory in Rats
http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf

Neurocognitive performance during acute THC intoxication in heavy and occasional cannabis users.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ation_in_heavy_and_occasional_cannabis_users_

Non-acute (residual) neurocognitive effects of cannabis use: a meta-analytic study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12901774

    Review: executive functioning and cannabis use.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...iew:_executive_functioning_and_cannabis_use_]

    Neuropsychological effects of marijuana 
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1941135&tool=pmcentrez 

    Cerebellar activity and disturbed time sense after THC.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9666122

    Marijuana Effects On Human Forgetting Functions
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1193701&tool=pmcentrez

Influence of cannabis use trajectories, grade repetition and family background on the school-dropout rate at the age of 17 years in France.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ropout_rate_at_the_age_of_17_years_in_France_

Is moderate substance use associated with altered executive functioning in a population-based sample of young adults?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._in_a_population_based_sample_of_young_adults






*JWH-015-a synthetic cannabinoid*

Inhibition of human tumour prostate PC-3 cell growth by cannabinoids R(+)-Methanandamide and JWH-015: Involvement of CB2 - Abstract
http://www.urotoday.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view_ua&id=2224464

The activation of cannabinoid CB2 receptors stimulates in situ and in vitro beta-amyloid removal by human macrophages.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=18






*
JWH-018- a synthetic cannabinoid*

Spice drugs: cannabinoids as a new designer drugs.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...drugs:_cannabinoids_as_a_new_designer_drugs_]




*
JWH-073- a synthetic cannabinoid*

Spice drugs: cannabinoids as a new designer drugs.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...drugs:_cannabinoids_as_a_new_designer_drugs_]





*KIDNEYS*

Modulation of P-glycoprotein activity by cannabinoid molecules in HK-2 renal cells
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1751877&tool=pmcentrez





*LEISHMANIASIS*

    Biologically Active Cannabinoids from High-Potency Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nnabinoids_from_High_Potency_Cannabis_sativa_



*LIVER_ - NON HEPATITIS*

Beneficial effects of a Cannabis sativa extract treatment on diabetes-induced neuropathy and oxidative stress.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19441010/abstract/

Cannabidiol ameliorates cognitive and motor impairments in mice with bile duct ligation.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._impairments_in_mice_with_bile_duct_ligation_






* 
LONG TERM USE EFFECTS*

Long-Term Marijuana Users Suffer Few Health Problems, Australian Study Indicates
http://www.ukcia.org/research/aus.htm

     Neuropsychological Performance in Long-term Cannabis Users
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuropsychologicalPerformanceInLong-termCannabisUsers.htm

    Long term marijuana users seeking medical cannabis in California
http://www.harmreductionjournal.com/content/4/1/16

    Long-term cannabis use: characteristics of users in an Australian rural area.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9744119

    Survey of Australians using cannabis for medical purposes
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1262744&tool=pmcentrez

    Chronic Cannabis Use in the Compassionate Investigational New Drug Program:
An Examination of Benefits and Adverse Effects of Legal Clinical Cannabis (2002)
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/PDF/Chronic_Cannabis.pdf

Chronic Cannabis Use in the Compassionate Investigational New Drug Program: An Examination of Benefits and Adverse Effects of Legal Clinical Cannabis
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/PDF/Chronic_Cannabis.pdf

    Effects of cannabis on lung function: a population-based cohort study.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ng_function:_a_population_based_cohort_study_

The morphology of the immune system in opiomania, cannabism, and polynarcotism
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tem_in_opiomania_cannabism_and_polynarcotism]






*LUPUS*

Cannabis May Suppress Immune System
http://lupus.webmd.com/news/20030415/cannabis-may-suppress-immune-system

    Systemic Lupus  by Dawn  (anecdotal)
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=49481


----------



## Storm Crow

*MAD COW/ CRUETZFELDT-JACOB DISEASE*

Cannabidiol Prevents Prion Accumulation and Protects Neurons against Prion Toxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/27/36/9537 

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/articles/fr070916.htm

    Pot smoking could stop Mad Cow Disease?
http://chattahbox.com/curiosity/2008/12/06/pot-smoking-could-stop-mad-cow-disease/





*
MARINOL/ SYNTHETICS/ CANNABINOID MIXTURES*

    GENERIC NAME: DRONABINOL - ORAL (dro-NAB-in-all) 
BRAND NAME(S): Marinol
http://www.medicinenet.com/dronabinol-oral/article.html

CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

    Marinol vs Natural Cannabis
http://www.norml.org/pdf_files/NORML_Marinol_vs_Natural_Cannabis.pdf

    The therapeutic rationale for combining tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol.
    (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16209908

Unheated Cannabis sativa extracts and its major compound THC-acid (may need free registration)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16504929

Preliminary assessment of the efficacy, tolerability and safety of a cannabis-based medicine (Sativex) in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis     http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

    Is dronabinol an effective appetite stimulant?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=188

Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    Sativex® in patients with symptoms of spasticity due to multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=169

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

    Analgesic effect of the synthetic cannabinoid CT-3 on chronic neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=85

    Cannabinoid rotation in a young woman with chronic cystitis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=115

    Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116

    Cannabinoids reduce levodopa-induced dyskinesia in Parkinson's disease:
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=54

Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Big Pharma's Strange Holy Grail: Cannabis Without Euphoria?
http://www.counterpunch.org/gardner07082006.html

    Sativex showed positive effects in 65 per cent of patients with chronic diseases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=230#4

Medical use of cannabinoids does not cause an increase in serious adverse health effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=272

     Does the Pot Pill Work?
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/08/03/health/main5209380.shtml





*MEIGE'S SYNDROME*

Treatment of Meige's syndrome with cannabidiol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=114




*MEMORY*- see IQ


*
MENTAL DISORDERS*- see SCHIZOPHRENIA






*METHODS OF USE- EDIBLES*

    Cannabis Recipes (forum thread)
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=7602&highlight=elixer

    The Stoner's Cookbook
http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/

    Lactose Free Canna-Milk
http://medicalmarijuanapatient.com/...license-guidelines&catid=37:recipes&Itemid=61

    Cannabis tea revisited: A systematic evaluation
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cuppa Gives A Better 'ooh'
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cuppa_gives_a_better_ooh




*
METHODS OF USE- SMOKING*

Comparison of subjective, pharmacokinetic, and physiological effects of marijuana smoked as joints and blunts.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19443132/abstract/ 

    Response to marijuana as a function of potency and breathhold duration
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2027922?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.Pubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=1&log$=relatedarticles&logdbfrom=pubmed

    Breathhold duration and response to marijuana smoke.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2554344?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.Pubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=2&log$=relatedarticles&logdbfrom=pubmed

    Marijuana smoking: effects of varying puff volume and breathhold duration.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7853169?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.Pubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=3&log$=relatedarticles&logdbfrom=pubmed

    Marijuana Water Pipe and Vaporizer Study
http://www.ukcia.org/research/pipes.htm

A comparison of drug use and dependence between blunt smokers and other cannabis users
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tween_blunt_smokers_and_other_cannabis_users_

Cannabis smoke condensate I: the effect of different preparation methods on tetrahydrocannabinol levels.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/7/1888.htm






*METHODS OF USE- TINCTURES*


    Tinctures - by Dr. Jay R. Cavanaugh, Ph.D.
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/recipes/tincture.htm

Tincture info from Aussie Ganja Faerie  (forum thread)
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=39227

    The Definitive Green Dragon (Revised, Updated, Combined) (forum thread)
http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/82380-definitive-green-dragon-revised-updated-combined.html

    Timeless tinctures
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3005.html

    Glysabis  (forum thread)
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59924&highlight=Glysabis





*
METHODS OF USE-TOPICAL OINTMENTS*

    WR's Cannabalm
http://medicalmarijuanapatient.com/...abalm-anti-cancer&catid=37:recipes&Itemid=108

    Glysabis  (forum thread)
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59924&highlight=Glysabis

Making HAO~Holy Annointing Oil~From Healing Hemp Oil~for Pain & Healing  (forum thread)
http://www.greenpassion.org/f91/making-hao-holy-annointing-oil-healing-hemp-oil-pain-healing-17503/




*
METHODS OF USE- VAPORIZERS*

Vaporization as a smokeless cannabis delivery system
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=187

    Smokeless Cannabis Delivery Device Efficient And Less Toxic
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/71112.php

    Volcano is to Vaporizer As Porsche is to Automobile
http://ccrmg.org/journal/04spr/volcano.html

    Recommendation to Patients: "Dont smoke, Vaporize"
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/vaporize.html

Decreased respiratory symptoms in cannabis users who vaporize.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/4/1195.htm

    Use of vaporizers reduces toxins from cannabis smoke
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#2

    Marijuana Water Pipe and Vaporizer Study
http://www.ukcia.org/research/pipes.htm

    Effect of intrapulmonary tetrahydrocannabinol administration in humans.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/8/1816.htm

US Patent 7088914 - Device, method and resistive element for vaporizing a medicament
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7088914/fulltext.html

Cannabis smoke condensate III: The cannabinoid content of vaporised Cannabis sativa
http://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.3109/08958370902748559


----------



## FA$TCA$H

just wanted to thank you for this very informative reference.


----------



## Storm Crow

*MIGRAINE/ HEADACHE*

CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

    Dronabinol reduces signs and symptoms of idiopathic intracranial hypertension
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=181

    Cannabis and Migraine
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_migraine.htm

    Clinical Endocannabinoid Deficiency
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/clinical.pdf

    Hemp for Headache
http://www.freedomtoexhale.com/hh.pdf

    Chronic Migraine Headache
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn1.htm

    Cannabis for Migraine Treatment: Once and Future Treatment?
http://www.druglibrary.org/crl/pain/Russo 98 Migraine_ Pain.pdf

Cannabinoids block release of serotonin from platelets induced by plasma from migraine patients
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabinoidsBlockReleaseOfSerotoninFromPlatelets.html

    Migraine may be related to under production of cannabinoids
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=755

Cluster Attacks Responsive to Recreational Cannabis and Dronabinol.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...rez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVBrief

    Inhaled Cannabis Aborts Cluster Headaches, Journal Reports
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7817





*MORNING SICKNESS*

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness        
http://current.com/items/89174292_m...ising-solution-to-severe-morning-sickness.htm 

    Medicinal cannabis use among childbearing women
http://safeaccess.ca/research/cannabis_nausea2006.pdf

    Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139

Survey of medicinal cannabis use among childbearing women: Patterns of its use in pregnancy and retroactive self-assessment of its efficacy against morning sickness
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=69f39d9d646107b6fe69039533e03429







*
MORTALITY RATES*

    Marijuana use and mortality.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1380837

    Marijuana Smoking Doesn't Lead to Higher Death Rate
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/kaiser.html

    How deadly is marijuana?
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/4426.php

    Marijuana Smoking Doesn't Kill
http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/news/20030918/marijuana-smoking-doesnt-kill







*MRSA *

Antibacterial Cannabinoids from Cannabis sativa: a structure-activity study
http://pubs.acs.org/cgi-bin/sample.cgi/jnprdf/2008/71/i08/html/np8002673.html

    Killing bacteria with cannabis
http://arstechnica.com/journals/science.ars/2008/08/26/killing-bacteria-with-cannabis

    Chemicals in Marijuana May Fight MRSA
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080904/marijuana-chemicals-may-fight-mrsa

    Marijuana Ingredients Show Promise In Battling Superbugs
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/120477.php

    How pot may win the war against super-bacteria
http://healthcare.zdnet.com/?p=1324

    New medical uses found for marijuana
http://media.www.dailyfreepress.com...edical.Uses.Found.For.Marijuana-3435667.shtml

    Natural plant cannabinoids reduce multi-drug resistant infections
http://www.news-medical.net/?id=48757

    How cannabis could save your life
http://green.yahoo.com/blog/environ...-your-life.html;_ylt=A0S0znxCSWpK9SEAMQO4V8cX

    Antibacterial preparation from hemp (Cannabis sativa)    (1958)
http://chemport.cas.org/cgi-bin/sdc...ug%3D%3D&md5=36fcabac61432cf5e852c26c9bba3cd1

Hemp (Cannabis sativa)-an antibiotic drug. II. Methods and results of bacteriological investigations and preliminary clinical experiences   (1958)
http://chemport.cas.org/cgi-bin/sdc...uw%3D%3D&md5=a36c74726c1c02d8a52d1f297d624fc6


----------



## Storm Crow

*MULTIPLE SCLEROSIS/ MS*

    Sativex in patients with symptoms of spasticity due to multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=169

Marijuana derivatives may provide MS treatment
http://www.health.am/ab/more/marijuana_derivatives_may_provide_ms_treatment/

    Marijuana Helps MS Patients Alleviate Pain, Spasms
http://www.mult-sclerosis.org/news/Sep2002/MedMJForMSSpasmsAndPain.html

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis
http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/abstract/65/6/812?etoc

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=192

Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    The effect of cannabis on urge incontinence in patients with multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=185

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis (CAMS) study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=160

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=175 

Do cannabis-based medicinal extracts have general or specific effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=56

Efficacy, safety and tolerability of an oral cannabis extract in the treatment of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=63

Cannabis-based extracts for bladder dysfunction in advanced multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=81

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

Cannabis based medicinal extracts (CBME) in central neuropathic pain due to multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=82

Cannabinoids for treatment of spasticity and other symptoms related to multiple sclerosis 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=108

Cannabis based medicinal extract on refractory lower urinary tract dysfunction    
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=103

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

    Orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Effect of cannabinoids on spasticity and ataxia in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=2

    Delta-9-THC in the treatment of spasticity associated with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=1

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for tremor in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=9

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ne_in_spasticity_caused_by_multiple_sclerosis

    Cannabis based treatments for neuropathic and multiple sclerosis-related pain.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropathic_and_multiple_sclerosis_related_pain

    Can Cannabis Help Multiple Sclerosis? An International Debate Rages
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/can_cannabis_help_ms.htm

Cannabis' Potential Exciting Researchers in Treatment of ALS, Parkinson's Disease
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=104

The endocannabinoid system is dysregulated in multiple sclerosis and in experimental autoimmune encephalomyelitis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/awm160v1

    Cannabinoids inhibit neurodegeneration in models of multiple sclerosis
http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/126/10/2191

Cannabis could hold the key to ending multiple sclerosis misery
http://www.physorg.com/news94743932.html

Cuppa Gives A Better 'ooh'
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cuppa_gives_a_better_ooh

Therapeutic Action of Cannabinoids in a Murine Model of Multiple Sclerosis
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=20&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

Cannabinoid control of neuroinflammation related to multiple sclerosis.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/10/1400.htm

Therapeutic action of cannabinoid on axonal injury induced by peroxynitrite
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a6b6867275584db6efe473322a24e5bf

The use of cannabinoids in MS: is it evidence based?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/UseOfCannabinoidsInMSEvidenceBased.pdf 


Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

Emerging properties of Cannabinoid medicines in the management of MS
http://www.ukcia.org/research/ManagementOfMultipleSclerosis.pdf

    Cannabis use in Spanish patients with multiple sclerosis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis May Halt Progression Of Multiple Sclerosis
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7704

    Cannabinoid control of neuroinflammation related to multiple sclerosis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2190016&tool=pmcentrez

Cannabidiol attenuates high glucose-induced endothelial cell inflammatory response and barrier disruption
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2228254&tool=pmcentrez

Current Status of Cannabis Treatment of Multiple Sclerosis with an Illustrative Case Presentation of a Patient with MS, Complex Vocal Tics, Paroxysmal Dystonia, and Marijuana Dependence Treated with Dronabinol.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/18496477/abstract/

A review of complementary and alternative medicine (CAM) by people with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cine__CAM__by_people_with_multiple_sclerosis_

Cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis (CAMS) study: safety and efficacy data for 12 months follow up
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1739436&tool=pmcentrez

CB2 cannabinoid receptors as an emerging target for demyelinating diseases: from neuroimmune interactions to cell replacement strategies
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219542&tool=pmcentrez

    Do cannabinoids reduce multiple sclerosis-related spasticity?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._reduce_multiple_sclerosis_related_spasticity

    Study Confirms That Cannabis Is Beneficial for Multiple Sclerosis
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091203222136.htm







*
MUSCULAR DYSTROPHY/ MD*

Medical Marijuana use for Muscular Dystrophy
http://photos.nj.com/star-ledger/2009/09/medical_marijuana_use_for_musc_8.html


----------



## Storm Crow

*NABILONE*

    GENERIC NAME: NABILONE - ORAL (NAB-ih-lone)
Brand Names : Cesamet
http://www.medicinenet.com/nabilone-oral/article.htm

The synthetic cannabinoid nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Nabilone versus prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

    Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

    Synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

Comparison of nabilone and metoclopramide in the control of radiation-induced nausea.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=130

    Nabilone and metoclopramide in the treatment of nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=121

    Comparison of bronchial effects of nabilone and terbutaline
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=43

    Nabilone Could Treat Chorea and Irritability in Huntingtons Disease
http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/short/18/4/553?rss=1

    Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490

 Antiinflammatory action of endocannabinoid palmitoylethanolamide and the synthetic cannabinoid nabilone in a model of acute inflammation in the rat
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1573125&tool=pmcentrez

The use of a synthetic cannabinoid in the management of treatment-resistant nightmares in posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD).
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19228182?dopt=Abstract

    Synthetic Cannabis for Fibromyalgia Pain?
http://www.healthcentral.com/chronic-pain/c/5949/16104/fm-pain

    Marijuana Derivative Called Effective in Fibromyalgia
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Rheumatology/Fibromyalgia/8377

The Effects of Nabilone on Sleep in Fibromyalgia: Results of a Randomized Controlled Trial.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ia:_Results_of_a_Randomized_Controlled_Trial_


----------



## Storm Crow

*NAUSEA *

    THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

Efficacy of dronabinol alone and in combination with ondansetron versus ondansetron alone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=191

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

    Nabilone improves pain and symptom management in cancer patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=177

Dronabinol for supportive therapy in patients with malignant melanoma and liver metastases.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=180

    Nausea relieved by tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol).
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=35

    An efficient new cannabinoid antiemetic in pediatric oncology.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=7

    Effect of nabilone on nausea and vomiting after total abdominal hysterectomy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=137 

Marijuana as antiemetic medicine    
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=134

Efficacy of tetrahydrocannabinol in patients refractory to standard anti-emetic therapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=31

    Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

Nabilone versus prochlorperazine for control of cancer chemotherapy-induced emesis in children
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=120

Comparison of nabilone and metoclopramide in the control of radiation-induced nausea.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=130

    Nabilone and metoclopramide in the treatment of nausea and vomiting
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=121

    Nabilone: an alternative antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=123

    Comparison of the antiemetic efficacy of nabilone and alizapride
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=127

    Nabilone versus domperidone in the treatment of cytotoxic-induced emesis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=129

    THC or Compazine for the cancer chemotherapy patient--the UCLA study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=34

Comparison of nabilone and prochlorperazine for emesis induced by cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=128

Nabilone vs. prochlorperazine for refractory emesis induced by cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=146

    Nabilone vs. placebo in chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=156

    Dose vs response of tetrahydroannabinol (THC) vs prochlorperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=30 delta 9-

    Comparative trial of the antiemetic effects of THC and haloperidol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=64

    Comparison of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and prochlorperazine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=3

    Tetrahydrocannabinol in cancer chemotherapy. Ophthalmologic implications.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=88

    Antiemetic effect of tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=6

The antiemetic activity of tetrahydrocanabinol versus metoclopramide and thiethylperazine
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=24

The antiemetic effects of nabilone and prochlorperazine on chemotherapy-induced emesis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=131

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic for patients receiving cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=5

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol as an antiemetic in cancer patients receiving high-dose methotrexate 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=23 

    THC as an antiemetic in patients treated with cancer chemotherapy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=27

Amelioration of cancer chemotherapy-induced nausea and vomiting by delta-9-THC.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=107

    Superiority of nabilone over prochlorperazine as an antiemetic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=126

Antiemetic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients receiving cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=4

    Receptor mechanism and antiemetic activity of structurally-diverse cannabinoids 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...t_radiation_induced_emesis_in_the_least_shrew

    Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html

    Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139

Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11509190?dopt=Abstract

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness        
http://current.com/items/89174292_m...ising-solution-to-severe-morning-sickness.htm

*

NEURONS/ BRAIN CELLS*

    Marijuana Promotes Neuron Growth
http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?menu=c10400&no=253377&rel_no=1

Marijuana-Like Chemicals in the Brain Calm Neurons
http://www.medpot.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9686

Marijuana May Spur New Brain Cells
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5921

Cannabinoids promote embryonic and adult hippocampus neurogenesis
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/full/115/11/3104


----------



## Storm Crow

*NEUROPATHIC PAIN*

    Cannabinoids Among Most Promising Approaches to Treating Neuropathic Pain
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...binoids_among_most/index.html?source=r_health

Randomized, controlled trial of cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis
http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/abstract/65/6/812?etoc

    Cannabis in painful HIV-associated sensory neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=199

    Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

    Two cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

Cannabis based medicinal extracts (CBME) in central neuropathic pain due to multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=82

    Analgesic effect of the synthetic cannabinoid CT-3 on chronic neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=85

Smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy and cancer pain refractory to opiods.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Cannabis based treatments for neuropathic and multiple sclerosis-related pain.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropathic_and_multiple_sclerosis_related_pain

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

Efficacy of 2 Cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CentralNeuropathicPainEfficacy.pdf

A randomized, placebo-controlled, crossover trial of cannabis cigarettes in neuropathic pain.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/5/6/1703.htm

    Medicinal Marijuana Effective For Neuropathic Pain In HIV,
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080806113135.htm

The synthetic cannabinoid WIN55,212-2 attenuates hyperalgesia and allodynia in a rat model of neuropathic pain
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572814&tool=pmcentrez

A Randomized, Placebo Controlled Cross-Over Trial of Cannabis Cigarettes in Neuropathic Pain
http://www.cmcr.ucsd.edu/geninfo/Wilsey_2008.pdf

Beneficial effects of a Cannabis sativa extract treatment on diabetes-induced neuropathy and oxidative stress.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19441010/abstract/

Cannabinoids as pharmacotherapies for neuropathic pain: from the bench to the bedside.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ropathic_pain:_from_the_bench_to_the_bedside_





*NEUROPROTECTANT*

    Marijuana Protects Your Brain
http://www.roninpub.com/art-mjbrain.html

    The neuroprotective effect of cannabinoids in a rat model of Parkinson's disease 
    (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/17196181

    Neuroprotective and Intraocular Pressure-Lowering Effects of (-)Delta-THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...trahydrocannabinol_in_a_Rat_Model_of_Glaucoma

    Neuroprotective effect of (-)Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l_neurotoxicity:_involvement_of_peroxynitrite

    Neuroprotection induced by Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in AF5 cells
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...by_Delta_9__tetrahydrocannabinol_in_AF5_cells

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

Cannabidiol but not Delta(9)-THC has a neuroprotective effect without the development of tolerance..
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...e_effect_without_the_development_of_tolerance

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

    Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol protects hippocampal neurons from excitotoxicity
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tects_hippocampal_neurons_from_excitotoxicity

    Cannabis and Neuroprotection
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_neuroprotection.htm

    Neuroprotection by Delta 9-THC against Ouabain-Induced In Vivo Excitotoxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=50&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

Cannabinoids and Neuroprotection in Global and Focal Cerebral Ischemia and in Neuronal Cultures
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=50&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 

    Cannabinoid activation of PPARalpha; a novel neuroprotective mechanism
http://www.nature.com/bjp/journal/v152/n5/abs/0707478a.html

The use of cannabinoids in MS: is it evidence based?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/UseOfCannabinoidsInMSEvidenceBased.pdf 

    Neurons on Cannabinoids: Dead or Alive?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuronsDeadOrAlive.pdf

    Cannabinoids and Brain Injury:  Therapeutic Inplications
http://www.ukcia.org/research/CannabinoidsAndBrainInjury.pdf

    Cannabidiol and delta 9THC are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.ukcia.org/research/NeuroprotectiveAntioxidants.pdf

Cannabidiol and (&#8722&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=20965&tool=pmcentrez

    Endocannabinoids in the retina: From marijuana to neuroprotection.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...he_retina:_From_marijuana_to_neuroprotection_ 

    Cannabidiol in medicine: a review of its therapeutic potential in CNS disorders.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_its_therapeutic_potential_in_CNS_disorders_

    Cannabidiol: a promising drug for neurodegenerative disorders?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...romising_drug_for_neurodegenerative_disorders










*NUTRITION*

    Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'  (hemp seed- at the very end)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

Efficacy of dietary hempseed oil in patients with atopic dermatitis. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16019622?queryText=hempseed

    Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

Characterization, amino acid composition and in vitro digestibility of hemp (Cannabis) proteins
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a4348ecb0247b9add4a3209943890e39

HEMP SEED:  THE MOST NUTRITIONALLY COMPLETE FOOD SOURCE IN THE WORLD (1)
http://www.ratical.org/renewables/hempseed1.html

HEMP SEED:  THE MOST NUTRITIONALLY COMPLETE FOOD SOURCE IN THE WORLD (2)
http://www.ratical.org/renewables/hempseed2.html

    Hemp seed oil: A source of valuable essential fatty acids
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha03101.html

    Occurrence of "omega-3" stearidonic acid  in hemp seed
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha03208.html

    Hemp Seed Oil : The Wonder Oil For the New Millennium
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Happi/HempSeedOilTheWonderOilForTheNewMillennium.htm

    Cannabis butter to spread across Europe
http://www.globalhemp.com/News/2004/April/cannabis_butter.php

Hempseed as a nutritional resource: An overview
http://www.finola.com/HempseedNutrition.pdf

    Hempseed: Nature's Perfect Food?
http://www.marijuanalibrary.org/HT_Hempseed_0492.html

     Beta-caryophyllene is a dietary cannabinoid
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2449371&tool=pmcentrez

    Hemp Foods and THC Levels: A Scientific Assessment 1
http://www.hempfood.com/thclimits1.html

Hemp Foods and THC Levels: A Scientific Assessment 2
http://www.hempfood.com/thclimits2a.html

    Hemp: A replacement for common food allergens?
http://www.examiner.com/x-20151-Man...Hemp--A-replacement-for-common-food-allergens

    Curb Cravings With Hemp Seeds
http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/200909231206/green/eco-news/curb-cravings-with-hemp-seeds.html


----------



## Storm Crow

*OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE DISORDER*

    Improvement in Refractory Obsessive Compulsive Disorder With Dronabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/165/4/536




*
OBESITY*

Does Cannabis Hold the Key to Treating Cardiometabolic Disease? (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/525040_print

    Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

    Natural Pot-Like Compound Could Fight Obesity
http://www.scientificamerican.com/p...=natural-pot-like-compound-could-fig-09-12-29






*ORGAN TRANSPLANTS*

Marijuana Use in Potential Liver Transplant Candidates.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...Use_in_Potential_Liver_Transplant_Candidates_

The debate about marijuana usage in transplant candidates: recent medical evidence on marijuana health effects
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...medical_evidence_on_marijuana_health_effects_





*OSTEOPOROSIS/ BONES*

    Prototype drug to prevent osteoporosis based on cannabinoids found in the body
http://www.news-medical.net/?id=15220

    Hebrew U. Researchers Find Cannabis Can Strengthen Bones
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/96146

    Peripheral cannabinoid receptor, CB2, regulates bone mass
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/103/3/696

    New Weapon In Battle Against Osteoporosis
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/35621.php

    Activation of CB2 receptor attenuates bone loss in osteoporosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=210#2

    Cannabis-like compound prevents bone loss
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cannabis_like_compound_prevents_bone_loss 

The cannabinoid CB1 receptor regulates bone formation by modulating adrenergic signaling
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:17704191

Cannabidiol decreases bone resorption by inhibiting RANK/RANKL expression and pro-inflammatory cytokines during experimental periodontitis in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...es_during_experimental_periodontitis_in_rats_

    Cannabinoids and the skeleton: From marijuana to reversal of bone loss.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ton:_From_marijuana_to_reversal_of_bone_loss_

    Cannabis may prevent osteoporosis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8199007.stm

    Role of cannabinoid receptors in bone disorders: alternatives for treatment
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=52




*PAIN*

     Cannabis effective at relieving pain after major surgery
http://www.news-medical.net/?id=17995

Cannabinoids, in combination with (NSAIDS), produce a synergistic analgesic effect
http://www.medjournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1587&postcount=1

In MedPanel Summit, Leading Pain Experts Name Cannabinoids Among Most Promising Approaches to Treating Neuropathic Pain, Assert That Sociopolitical Climate Will Hamper Drug Approvals
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health...binoids_among_most/index.html?source=r_health

Cannabinoid analgesia as a potential new therapeutic option  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16449552

Analgesic and adverse effects of an oral cannabis extract (Cannador) for postoperative pain 
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=184

Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=194

Add-on treatment with the synthetic cannabinomimetic nabilone on patients with chronic pain -
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=197

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=200

Synergistic affective analgesic interaction between delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=178

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

    Cannabis use for chronic non-cancer pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=91

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for treatment of chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=147

    Analgesic effect of the cannabinoid analogue nabilone
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=203

    The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Pain relief with oral cannabinoids in familial Mediterranean fever.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=18

The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

Most pain patients gain benefit from cannabis in a British study
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=84#1

Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

Cannabis: Use in HIV for Pain and Other Medical Symptoms
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=ef9e418efdf280e0e0ca04d8bd433c52

Ajulemic acid: A novel cannabinoid produces analgesia without a high
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=db06831a99c33b18d1cea7fb6b9bd2a5

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

Whether whole plant Cannabis extracts can improve intractable neurogenic symptoms?
http://www.ukcia.org/research/WholePlantExtractsImproveNeurogenicSymptoms.pdf

ANALGESIC AND ANTIINFLAMMATORY ACTIVITY OF CONSTITUENTS OF CANNABIS SATIVA L.
http://www.ukcia.org/research/AnalgesicAndAntiInflammatoryActivityofConstituents.html

NOVEL SYNERGISTIC OPIOID-CANNABINOID CODRUG FOR PAIN MANAGEMENT
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2008/0176885.html

    Nabilone for the treatment of pain in fibromyalgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17974490

    Cannabis reduces opioid dose in the treatment of chronic non-cancer pain.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=148

Role of the Cannabinoid System in Pain Control and Therapeutic Implications for the Management of Acute and Chronic Pain Episodes
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2430692&tool=pmcentrez

A Randomized, Placebo Controlled Cross-Over Trial of Cannabis Cigarettes in Neuropathic Pain
http://www.cmcr.ucsd.edu/geninfo/Wilsey_2008.pdf

Interaction of the cannabinoid and opioid systems in the modulation of nociception.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=34

Characteristics of patients with chronic pain accessing treatment with medical cannabis in Washington State.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nt_with_medical_cannabis_in_Washington_State_

Standardized natural product cannabis in pain management and observations at a Canadian compassion society: a case report.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...a_Canadian_compassion_society:_a_case_report_

Adjuvant topical therapy with a cannabinoid receptor agonist in facial postherpetic neuralgia.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19744255



*
PANCREATITIS*

Cannabinoids ameliorate pain and reduce disease pathology in cerulein -induced acute pancreatitis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.Pubmed_Discovery_RA

Cannabinoids Reduce Markers of Inflammation and Fibrosis in Pancreatic Stellate Cells
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2253501&rendertype=abstract


----------



## Storm Crow

*PARKINSON'S DISEASE*

    Marijuana Compounds May Aid Parkinson's Disease
http://cannabisnews.com/news/19/thread19725.shtml

Marijuana-Like Chemicals Helps Treat Parkinson's
http://cannabisnews.com/news/22/thread22608.shtml

Cannabis use in Parkinson's disease: subjective improvement of motor symptoms.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=33

Cannabinoids reduce levodopa-induced dyskinesia in Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=54

Nabilone on L-DOPA induced dyskinesia in patients with idiopathic Parkinson's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=153

Evaluation of cannabidiol in dystonic movement disorders.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=14

Beneficial and adverse effects of cannabidiol in a Parkinson patient
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=142

Neuroprotective effect of cannabinoids in a rat model of Parkinson's disease  
(may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/17196181

Cannabinoids in parkinsonism (3 abstracts)
http://www.mdvu.org/emove/article.asp?ID=586

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

    The endocannabinoid system as a target for the treatment of motor dysfunction.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=54

    Brazilian Scientists Show How Marijuana Can Help in Treating Parkinson
http://brazzilmag.com/lamvt/compone...marijuana-can-help-in-treating-parkinson.html





*
PATENTS RELATED TO CANNABIS *

US Patent 7344736 - Extraction of pharmaceutically active components from plant materials
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7344736/fulltext.html

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

US Patent 6328992 - Cannabinoid patch and method for cannabis transdermal delivery
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6328992.html

US Patent 6949582 - Method of relieving analgesia and reducing inflamation using a cannabinoid delivery topical liniment
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6949582/fulltext.html

US Patent 7402686 - Cannabinoid crystalline derivatives and process of cannabinoid purification
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7402686/fulltext.html

US Patent 6713048 - &#916;9 tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;9 THC) solution metered dose inhalers and methods of use
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6713048/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6974568 - Treatment for cough
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6974568/fulltext.html

US Patent 7088914 - Device, method and resistive element for vaporizing a medicament
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7088914/fulltext.html

    US Patent 7399872 - Conversion of CBD to &#916;-THC and &#916;-THC
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7399872/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6383513 - Compositions comprising cannabinoids  (nasal spray) 
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6383513/fulltext.html

    US Patent 6132762 - Transcutaneous application of marijuana
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html

US Patent 4189491 - Tetrahydrocannabinol in a method of treating glaucoma
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4189491.html

    US Patent Application 20060242899 - Method of cultivating plants
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2006/0242899.html

    US Patent 7109245 - Vasoconstrictor cannabinoid analogs
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7109245/fulltext.html





*POST TRAUMATIC STRESS DISORDER/ PTSD*

    Israel to soothe soldiers with marijuana
http://newsmine.org/content.php?ol=war-on-terror/israel/israel-to-soothe-soldiers-with-marijuana.txt

    Study: Marijuana Eases Traumatic Memories
http://cannabisnews.com/news/13/thread13601.shtml

    Medical Marijuana: PTSD Medical Malpractice
http://salem-news.com/articles/june142007/leveque_61407.php

Cannabis for the Wounded - Another Walter Reed Scandal
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=179973&Disp=11

PTSD and Cannabis: A Clinician Ponders Mechanism of Action
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/perspective2.html

Cannabis Eases Post Traumatic Stress
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/ptsd.html

Endocannabinoids extinguish bad memories in the brain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=123#1

Natural high helps banish bad memories
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn2616-natural-high-helps-banish-bad-memories.html

The use of a synthetic cannabinoid in the management of treatment-resistant nightmares in posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD).
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19228182?dopt=Abstract

 Marijuana could alleviate symptoms of PTSD
http://israel21c.org/health/marijuana-could-alleviate-symptoms-of-ptsd




*PREGNANCY*

Oily fish makes 'babies brainier'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4631006.stm

    Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

    Cannabis Relieves Morning Sickness
http://ccrmg.org/journal/06spr/dreher.html#morning

Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
http://www.druglibrary.org/Schaffer/hemp/medical/can-babies.htm

The Endocannabinoid-CB Receptor System
http://www.nel.edu/pdf_/25_12/NEL251204A01_Fride_.pdf

CLAIM #7: MARIJUANA USE DURING PREGNANCY HARMS THE FETUS
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_myth7.shtml

More Pregnancy Highs Than Lows
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/more_pregnancy_highs_than_lows 

Medicinal cannabis use among childbearing women
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=021ecb8e850ed02bf86e05c3d76bf72d

Use of anti-emetic herbs in pregnancy: women's choices, and the question of safety and efficacy
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fa03beeca28fdfc4ddbb724ac8061090

During pregnancy, recreational drug-using women stop taking ecstasy (3,4-methylenedioxy-N-methylamphetamine) and reduce alcohol consumption, but continue to smoke tobacco and cannabis: initial findings from the Development and Infancy Study.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...dings_from_the_Development_and_Infancy_Study_

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness        
http://current.com/items/89174292_m...ising-solution-to-severe-morning-sickness.htm


----------



## Storm Crow

*PRENATAL EXPOSURE*

    Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
http://www.druglibrary.org/Schaffer/hemp/medical/can-babies.htm

The Endocannabinoid-CB Receptor System
http://www.nel.edu/pdf_/25_12/NEL251204A01_Fride_.pdf

Ganja use among Jamaican women.
http://www.rism.org/isg/dlp/ganja/analyses/GanjaBabyes.html

    Dreher's Jamaican Pregnancy Study
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking06/DreherStudy.html

    Nonmutagenic action of cannabinoids in vitro
http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/produkte.asp?Doi=136789 

Prenatal exposure to tobacco, alcohol, cannabis and caffeine on birth size and subsequent growth.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=PubMed&cmd=Retrieve&list_uids=3657756

    Tobacco and marijuana use on offspring growth from birth through 3 years of age.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Prenatal marijuana use and neonatal outcome.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Prenatal exposure to a cannabinoid receptor agonist does not affect sensorimotor gating in rats
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=a01925b3307a8e0a43f093e0645f5df2

Hyperemesis Gravidarum and Clinical Cannabis: To Eat or Not to Eat?    
http://haworthpress.com/store/ArticleAbstract.asp?ID=18139

Medical marijuana: a surprising solution to severe morning sickness        
http://current.com/items/89174292_m...ising-solution-to-severe-morning-sickness.htm

Comparison of meconium and neonatal hair analysis for detection of gestational exposure to drugs of abuse
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1721515&tool=pmcentrez

Maternal tobacco, cannabis and alcohol use during pregnancy and risk of adolescent psychotic symptoms in offspring.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_adolescent_psychotic_symptoms_in_offspring_

    Maternal Marijuana use not Associated with Psychotic Symptoms , but Alcohol is
http://ohiopatientsnetwork.org/inde...tic-symptoms-but-alcohol-is&catid=3:newsflash




*PRIONS*

Cannabidiol Prevents Prion Accumulation and Protects Neurons against Prion Toxicity
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/27/36/9537 

Cannabidiol May be Effective in Preventing Bovine Spongiforme Enzephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease)
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/articles/fr070916.htm

    Pot smoking could stop Mad Cow Disease?
http://chattahbox.com/curiosity/2008/12/06/pot-smoking-could-stop-mad-cow-disease/




*PRURITIS *

    Cream with endocannabinoids effective in the treatment of pruritus
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=207

Topical cannabinoid agonists : An effective new possibility for treating chronic pruritus.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=196

Dronabinol in patients with intractable pruritus secondary to cholestatic liver disease.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=116

    Cannabis: Potential treatment for skin disorders?
http://www.examiner.com/x-17593-NOR...nnabis-Potential-treatment-for-skin-disorders

Cannabinoid system in the skin - a possible target for future therapies in dermatology.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Chronic pruritus: targets, mechanisms and future therapies.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=51




*
QUITTING OTHER DRUGS*

Crack heads and roots daughters: The therapeutic use of cannabis in Jamaica (cocaine)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=260

Role of cannabinoid receptors in alcohol abuse
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/30338.php

Cannabidiol, Antioxidants, and Diuretics in Reversing Binge Ethanol-Induced Neurotoxicity
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/c...nd&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

Cannabis substitution  (alcohol)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=86

Cannabis as a Substitute for Alcohol
http://ccrmg.org/journal/03sum/substitutealcohol.html

Intermittent marijuana use is associated with improved retention in naltrexone treatment for opiate-dependence.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...n_naltrexone_treatment_for_opiate_dependence_

Effects of the cannabinoid CB1 receptor antagonist AM 251 on the reinstatement of nicotine-conditioned place preference by drug priming in rats.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ned_place_preference_by_drug_priming_in_rats_

Comparison of subjective, pharmacokinetic, and physiological effects of marijuana smoked as joints and blunts.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cts_of_marijuana_smoked_as_joints_and_blunts_

Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol decreases somatic and motivational manifestations of nicotine withdrawal in mice.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis as a substitute for alcohol and other drugs.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=1

Interaction of the cannabinoid and opioid systems in the modulation of nociception.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum&ordinalpos=34



*
RADIATION SICKNESS NAUSEA*

Receptor mechanism and antiemetic activity of structurally-diverse cannabinoids 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...t_radiation_induced_emesis_in_the_least_shrew




*
R(+)-METHANANANDAMIDE- an Anandamide analog*

Inhibition of human tumour prostate PC-3 cell growth by cannabinoids R(+)-Methanandamide and JWH-015: Involvement of CB2 - Abstract
http://www.urotoday.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view_ua&id=2224464


----------



## Storm Crow

*SAFETY*

    Proven: Cannabis is safe medicine
http://www.ukcia.org/research/safe-medicine.htm

    Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm

Medical use of cannabinoids does not cause an increase in serious adverse health effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=272

Claims Linking Health Problems And The Strength Of Cannabis May Be Exaggerated
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080617125751.htm

Alcohol and cannabis use as risk factors for injury - a case-crossover analysis in a Swiss hospital emergency department
http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2458/9/40

The good and the bad effects of (&#8722 trans-delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;9-THC) on humans
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=99df29b0ce94c395c01f5aad8825d28b

    Health Risks of Marijuana Still Not Nailed Down
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Psychiatry/Addictions/16456

Harms associated with psychoactive substances: findings of the UK National Drug Survey
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ces:_findings_of_the_UK_National_Drug_Survey_

Marijuana-Related Health Costs Minimal Compared To Those Of Alcohol, Tobacco
http://www.enewspf.com/index.php?op...cohol-tobacco-&catid=88888904&Itemid=88890249



*
SAFETY-ADULTERANTS/ CONTAMINANTS*

Smoke Pot, Get Lead Poisoning? (Germany/Europe)
http://www.webmd.com/news/20080409/smoke-pot-get-lead-poisoning

    Neuropsychological effects of formaldehyde use
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...uropsychological_effects_of_formaldehyde_use_

    Microbiological contaminants of marijuana (1994)
http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha01205.html

     Paraquat and marijuana: epidemiologic risk assessment.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1650884&tool=pmcentrez

    Adulteration of cannabis with tobacco, calamus, and other cholinergic compounds
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/journal/en_2008_04_2.pdf

    An evaluation of the quality of medicinal grade cannabis in the Netherlands
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/journal/en_2006_01_1.pdf

    Marijuana smoking and fungal sensitization.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6833678

Ammonia release from heated 'street' cannabis leaf and its potential toxic effects on cannabis users.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ts_potential_toxic_effects_on_cannabis_users_

The use of fry (embalming fluid and PCP-laced cigarettes or marijuana sticks) among crack cocaine smokers
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...arijuana_sticks__among_crack_cocaine_smokers_

    Lead poisoning due to adulterated marijuana in leipzig.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ning_due_to_adulterated_marijuana_in_leipzig_





*SATIVEX*

    Questions and Answers About SATIVEX® Liquid Medical Marijuana
http://www.mpp.org/library/questions-and-answers-about-sativex-liquid-medical-mariju.html

    Sativex in the treatment of pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/45/1/50

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

Sativex in patients suffering from multiple sclerosis associated detrusor overactivity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=168

    Sativex showed positive effects in 65 per cent of patients with chronic diseases
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=230#4

    Cannabis; adverse effects from an oromucosal spray.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1357.htm 

Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

    Sativex successfully treats neuropathic pain characterised by allodynia
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=1c256d477009e7d3f5143cfe474843b1

     Conditional okay for cannabis prescription drug
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1150250&tool=pmcentrez

    Cannabis-Based Drug Relieves Arthritis Pain
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Rheumatology/Arthritis/2097


----------



## Storm Crow

*SCHIZOPHRENIA/ MENTAL DISORDERS*

Increased cannabinoid receptor density in the posterior cingulate cortex in schizophrenia.  (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/16710682

    Symptoms of schizotypy precede cannabis use.
http://www.ukcia.org/forum/read.php?7,7543,7579

    Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=171

    Anandamide levels in cerebrospinal fluid of first-episode schizophrenic patients
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...chizophrenic_patients:_Impact_of_cannabis_use

    Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Effects on Psychosis and Cognition
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ol_Induced_Effects_on_Psychosis_and_Cognition

    Cannabis is a First-Line Treatment for Childhood Mental Disorders
http://www.counterpunch.org/mikuriya07082006.html

    Cannabis does not induce schizophrenia,
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/12283.php

    Cannabis use does not cause schizophrenia
http://www.health.am/psy/more/cannabis_use_does_not_cause_schizophrenia/

    Cannabinoids and psychosis.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cannabis as a psychotropic medication
http://bjp.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/185/1/78

    Study Shows Long Term Marijuana Users Healthy
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_science3.shtml

    Cannabis and schizophrenia link blurs further
http://www.newscientist.com/channel...bis-and-schizophrenia-link-blurs-further.html

Aetiology - Review: current evidence does not show a strong causal relation between the use of cannabis in young people and psychosocial harm http://www.library.nhs.uk/mentalHealth/ViewResource.aspx?resID=224106&tabID=289

No Increased Schizophrenia Risk With Use Of Cannabis
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php...eased_schizophrenia_risk_with_use_of_cannabis 

    Recipe For Trouble (anecdotal)
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/03/05/48hours/main503022.shtml

Cannabidiol as an antipsychotic. A double-blind, controlled clinical trial on cannabidiol vs. amisulpride in acute schizophrenia.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=213&&search_pattern=ANXIOLYTIC

    Cannabis and psychosis
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1360440&tool=pmcentrez

    The Mental Health Risks of Adolescent Cannabis Use
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1351917&tool=pmcentrez

Synthetic delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (dronabinol) can improve the symptoms of schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...l__can_improve_the_symptoms_of_schizophrenia_

    Parasitic brain infection, endocannabinoids, and schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...infection_endocannabinoids_and_schizophrenia_

    The role of cannabis in cognitive functioning of patients with schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...e_functioning_of_patients_with_schizophrenia_

    Schizophrenia link to cannabis denied
http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.u...is-denied/article-1288926-detail/article.html

Cannabis use and deliberate self-harm in adolescence: a comparative analysis of associations in England and Norway.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...alysis_of_associations_in_England_and_Norway_

Maternal tobacco, cannabis and alcohol use during pregnancy and risk of adolescent psychotic symptoms in offspring.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...f_adolescent_psychotic_symptoms_in_offspring_

Cannabis and suicide: longitudinal study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19949196

Opposite relationships between cannabis use and neurocognitive functioning in bipolar disorder and schizophrenia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ioning_in_bipolar_disorder_and_schizophrenia_

If cannabis caused schizophrenia-how many cannabis users may need to be prevented in order to prevent one case of schizophrenia? England and Wales calculations.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...schizophrenia_England_and_Wales_calculations_

Minimal Relationship Between Cannabis And Schizophrenia Or Psychosis, Suggested By New Study
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091022101538.htm

Can recreational doses of THC produce significant dopamine release in the human striatum?
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ficant_dopamine_release_in_the_human_striatum

    Maternal Marijuana use not Associated with Psychotic Symptoms , but Alcohol is
http://ohiopatientsnetwork.org/inde...tic-symptoms-but-alcohol-is&catid=3:newsflash




*SICKLE CELL DISEASE*

    Sickle Cell Disease and Cannabis
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/Sickle_cell.htm

    Marijuana smoking in young adults with sickle cell
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/309/

    Medical use of cannabis in sickle cell disease
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/it/Medical-use-of-cannabis-in-sickle.html

    Cannabis use in sickle cell disease: a questionnaire study.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=16173972&dopt=Abstract





*SLEEP MODULATION*

Cannabidiol, a constituent of Cannabis sativa, modulates sleep in rats. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract

    Cannabis-based medicine in central pain in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=175

    Two cannabis based medicinal extracts for relief of central neuropathic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=15

    Functional role for cannabinoids in respiratory stability during sleep
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/cannabis_and_sleep_apnea.htm

THC reduces sleep apnoea in animal research
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=120#1

Cannabis, pain, and sleep: lessons from trials of Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1384.htm

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers. Caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1234.htm

    Effect of illicit recreational drugs upon sleep: Cocaine, ecstasy and marijuana.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18313952?dopt=AbstractPlus

    The nonpsychoactive cannabis constituent cannabidiol is a wake-inducing agent.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tituent_cannabidiol_is_a_wake_inducing_agent_

Effect of cannabis and certain of its constituents on pentobarbitone sleeping time and phenazone metabolism
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1666020/

The Effects of Nabilone on Sleep in Fibromyalgia: Results of a Randomized Controlled Trial.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ia:_Results_of_a_Randomized_Controlled_Trial_


----------



## Storm Crow

*SMOKED CANNABIS AS A MEDICATION*

Fitness to drive in spite (because) of THC
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl.../[Fitness_to_drive_in_spite__because__of_THC]

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Effects of smoked marijuana on food intake and body weight
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=117

Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

The effects of smoked cannabis in painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=96

Inhalation marijuana as an antiemetic for cancer chemotherapy.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=155

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV-positive marijuana smokers: caloric intake, mood, and sleep.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=190

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Epilepsy patients are smoking pot
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1638

Anticonvulsant nature of marihuana smoking
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=39

Marijuana Smoking vs Cannabinoids for Glaucoma Therapy
http://archopht.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/116/11/1433

Marihuana smoking and intraocular pressure.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=47

CANNABIS AND MARINOL IN THE TREATMENT OF MIGRAINE HEADACHE
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/hemp/migrn2.htm

Marinol vs Natural Cannabis
http://www.norml.org/pdf_files/NORML_Marinol_vs_Natural_Cannabis.pdf

Smoked cannabis therapy for HIV-related painful peripheral neuropathy
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=172

Marijuana smoking in young adults with sickle cell
http://www.illinoisnorml.org/content/view/309/

Medical use of cannabis in sickle cell disease
http://www.chanvre-info.ch/info/it/Medical-use-of-cannabis-in-sickle.html

Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11509190?dopt=Abstract

Evaluation of herbal cannabis characteristics by medical users: a randomized trial
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=17101054

Chronic Cannabis Use in the Compassionate Investigational New Drug Program
http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/cmu/chronic_cannabis_use.htm

A Randomized, Placebo Controlled Cross-Over Trial of Cannabis Cigarettes in Neuropathic Pain
http://www.cmcr.ucsd.edu/geninfo/Wilsey_2008.pdf

Marijuana Smoking Doesn't Kill
http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/news/20030918/marijuana-smoking-doesnt-kill



*SOCIAL ADJUSTMENT*

Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm 

Marijuana use motives and social anxiety among marijuana-using young adults.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1303.htm

    Long-term cannabis use: characteristics of users in an Australian rural area.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9744119

    Cannabis and crime: findings from a longitudinal study.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...nd_crime:_findings_from_a_longitudinal_study_





*SPASTICITY*

The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=192

    Cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=160

    Sativex produced significant improvements in a subjective measure of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=170

Do cannabis-based medicinal extracts have general or specific effects on symptoms in ms?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=56

Efficacy, safety and tolerability of an oral cannabis extract in the treatment of spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=63

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Nabilone in the treatment of multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=11

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    Effect of cannabinoids on spasticity and ataxia in multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=2

    Delta-9-THC in the treatment of spasticity associated with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=1

    Effect of Delta-9-THC on EMG Measurements in Human Spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=110

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    Cannabis effect on spasticity in spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=113

Treatment of human spasticity with delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
`    http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=8

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    The perceived effects of marijuana on spinal cord injured males.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=138

Motor effects of delta 9 THC in cerebellar Lurcher mutant mice.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...delta_9_THC_in_cerebellar_Lurcher_mutant_mice

    Cannabis-based medicine in spasticity caused by multiple sclerosis
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ne_in_spasticity_caused_by_multiple_sclerosis

    Nabilone significantly reduces spasticity-related pain
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...le_blind_placebo_controlled_cross_over_trial_

 Whole plant cannabis extracts in the treatment of spasticity in multiple sclerosis: a systematic review
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2793241/





*SPINAL CORD INJURY*


The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Are oral cannabinoids safe and effective in refractory neuropathic pain?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=143

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

Delta-9-THC as an alternative therapy for overactive bladders in spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=102

The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

    Treatment of spasticity in spinal cord injury with dronabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=112

    Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    Cannabis effect on spasticity in spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=113

    Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

    The perceived effects of marijuana on spinal cord injured males.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=138


----------



## Storm Crow

*STROKE*

    Cannabidiol has a cerebroprotective action
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ependent_myeloperoxidase_inhibiting_mechanism

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html

Dope hope for stroke victims (1998)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/126181.stm





*TAXONOMY/ GENETICS OF CANNABIS*

    History of Cannabis and Its Preparations in Saga, Science and Sobriquet
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/115806128/PDFSTART

DNA polymorphism detection of Cannabis using amplified fragment length polymorphism
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...using_amplified_fragment_length_polymorphism]

    Phytochemical and genetic analyses of ancient cannabis from Central Asia.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...alyses_of_ancient_cannabis_from_Central_Asia_

Genetic individualization of Cannabis sativa by a short tandem repeat multiplex system
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...va_by_a_short_tandem_repeat_multiplex_system_

Assessment of the Genetic Stability of Micropropagated Plants of Cannabis sativa by ISSR Markers.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ed_Plants_of_Cannabis_sativa_by_ISSR_Markers_

Identification of candidate genes affecting {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol biosynthesis in Cannabis sativa.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rocannabinol_biosynthesis_in_Cannabis_sativa_

THC (TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL) ACCUMULATION IN GLANDS OF CANNABIS (CANNABACEAE)
http://www.hempreport.com/issues/17/malbody17.html

Assessment of Cannabinoids Content in Micropropagated Plants of Cannabis sativa and Their Comparison with Conventionally Propagated Plants and Mother Plant during Developmental Stages of Growth.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/6/12/2685.htm





*TEA AS MEDICINE*

    Cannabis tea revisited: A systematic evaluation
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

    Cuppa Gives A Better 'ooh'
http://www.thehempire.com/index.php/cannabis/news/cuppa_gives_a_better_ooh

    Adverse Effects of Intravenous Cannabis Tea
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2536936/


----------



## Storm Crow

*THC/ TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL*

    THC is effective in the treatment of tics in Tourette syndrome
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=98

    THC effective in Tourette-Syndrome
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/tourette_thc.htm

    THC effective in Tourette syndrome in a 6-week trial
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#1

    Treatment of Tourette's Syndrome With Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/156/3/495

THC inhibits primary marker of Alzheimer's disease
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=225#3

    THC improves appetite and reverses weight loss in AIDS patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=189

    Cancer-related anorexia-cachexia syndrome
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ial_from_the_Cannabis_In_Cachexia_Study_Group

    THC effective in appetite and weight loss in severe lung disease (COPD)
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=191#2

    The antinociceptive effect of Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol in the arthritic rat 
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...c_rat_involves_the_CB_2__cannabinoid_receptor

    Synergy between Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol and morphine in the arthritic rat
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ocannabinol_and_morphine_in_the_arthritic_rat

    Bronchial effects of aerosolized delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=109

    Bronchodilator effect of delta1-tetrahydrocannabinol administered by aerosol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=60

    Effects of smoked marijuana in experimentally induced asthma.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=57

    Marijuana and oral delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol on specific airway conductance
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=67

New Synthetic Delta-9-THC Inhaler Offers Safe, Rapid Delivery
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/22937.php

Smoked marijuana and oral delta-9-THC on specific airway conductance in asthmatic subjects
http://www.ukcia.org/research/SmokedAndOralInAsthmatic.php

Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in patients with recurrent glioblastoma multiforme.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=193

9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Inhibits Cell Cycle Progression in Human Breast Cancer
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/66/13/6615

THC and prochlorperazine effective in reducing vomiting in women following breast surgery
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=219#1

{Delta}9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Apoptosis in Jurkat Leukemia T Cells
http://mcr.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/4/8/549

    Delta(9)-THC) prevents cerebral infarction
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tion_via_hypothalamic_independent_hypothermia

Medical marijuana: study shows that THC slows atherosclerosis
http://thenexthurrah.typepad.com/the_next_hurrah/2005/04/medical_marijua.html

Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol shows antispastic and analgesic effects
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=10

    The effect of delta-9-THC on human spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=154

    The treatment of spasticity with D9-THC) in patients with spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=79

Delta-9-THC as an alternative therapy for overactive bladders in spinal cord injury
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=102

The effect of orally and rectally administered delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol on spasticity
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=12

The treatment of spasticity with Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol in persons with spinal cord injury.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=166

    Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol-Induced Effects on Psychosis and Cognition
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ol_Induced_Effects_on_Psychosis_and_Cognition

Marihuana as a therapeutic agent for muscle spasm or spasticity.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=53

Analgesic effect of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=16

The analgesic properties of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol and codeine.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=17

The perceived effects of smoked cannabis on patients with multiple sclerosis.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=13

Cannabis use for chronic non-cancer pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=91

    Tetrahydrocannabinol for treatment of chronic pain
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=147

Delta-9-THC based monotherapy in fibromyalgia patients
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=194

    Delta(9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol protects hippocampal neurons from excitotoxicity
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tects_hippocampal_neurons_from_excitotoxicity

Differential Effects of  THC or CBD-rich Cannabis Extracts on  Working Memory in Rats
http://www.ukcia.org/research/THCCBDWorkingMemory.pdf

Oral vs. Inhaled Cannabinoids for Nausea/Vomiting from Cancer Chemotherapy
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/pierson.html

Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannibinol as an Antiemetic in Cancer Patients Receiving High-Dose Methotrexate
http://www.medmjscience.org/Pages/science/chang.html

Neurocognitive performance during acute THC intoxication in heavy and occasional cannabis users.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Divergent effects of cannabidiol on the discriminative stimulus and place conditioning effects of &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2279017

The diverse CB1 and CB2 receptor pharmacology of three plant cannabinoids: &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol, cannabidiol and &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabivarin
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219532&tool=pmcentrez

    Effects of marihuana in laboratory animals and in man
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1776629&tool=pmcentrez

     Cannabidiol and (&#8722&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol are neuroprotective antioxidants
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=20965&tool=pmcentrez

The good and the bad effects of (&#8722 trans-delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (&#916;9-THC) on humans
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=99df29b0ce94c395c01f5aad8825d28b

Cannabinoid action induces autophagymediated cell death through stimulation of ER stress in human glioma cells.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19425170/abstract/

Effects of {Delta}9-tetrahydrocannabinol on reward and anxiety in rats exposed to chronic unpredictable stress. http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...rats_exposed_to_chronic_unpredictable_stress_

Cerebellar activity and disturbed time sense after THC.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9666122

Modulation of effective connectivity during emotional processing by Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

 Opposite Effects of Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol and Cannabidiol on Human Brain Function and Psychopathology.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl..._on_Human_Brain_Function_and_Psychopathology_


----------



## Storm Crow

*THC ACID/ THCA*

 Production of THC acid by the biosynthetic enzyme secreted from transgenic Pichia pastoris.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/8/1331.htm

 Crystallization of &#916;1-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid (THCA) synthase from Cannabis sativa
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1952348&tool=pmcentrez

     Cannabinoids act as necrosis-inducing factors in Cannabis sativa
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2634471&tool=pmcentrez








*TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL-HEMISUCCINATE / THC-HS*

 Chemical Stabilization of a Delta9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Prodrug in Polymeric Matrix Systems Produced by a Hot-melt Method: Role of Microenvironment pH
http://www.aapspharmscitech.org/view.asp?art=pt070371





*TETRAHYDROCANNABOVARIN/ THCV*

   The diverse CB1 and CB2 receptor pharmacology of three plant cannabinoids: &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol, cannabidiol and &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabivarin
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2219532&tool=pmcentrez

     Plant cannabinoids: a neglected pharmacological treasure trove
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1751232&tool=pmcentrez

 Delta9-tetrahydrocannabivarin as a marker for the ingestion of marijuana versus Marinol: results of a clinical study
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/11599601/abstract/





*TOBACCO VS CANNABIS *

     Cannabis Smoke and Cancer: Assessing the Risk
http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6891

     Cannabis and tobacco smoke are not equally carcinogenic
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1277837

     Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer
http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n1065/a03.html

     Tobacco and marijuana use on offspring growth from birth through 3 years of age.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

     Progression from marijuana use to daily smoking and nicotine dependence
http://www.erowid.org/references/refs_view.php?ID=6951

 High anxieties - What the WHO doesn't want you to know about cannabis
http://www.newscientist.com/article...o-doesnt-want-you-to-know-about-cannabis.html

 Radioactive tobacco
http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=12555

 Some go without a cigarette: characteristics of cannabis users who have never smoked tobacco.
http://marijuana.researchtoday.net/archive/4/11/1483.htm

 Cannabis use when it's legal
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=6abd32a0fe982308d096c8de7949a364

 Aluminum in Tobacco and Cannabis and Smoking-Related Disease
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0ce5675bbc396facb514cf03f3b4bc4e

 Marijuana Improves Fertility in Tobacco Smokers
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Marijuana-Improves-Fertility-in-Tobacco-Smokers-41535.shtml

 Comparison of subjective, pharmacokinetic, and physiological effects of marijuana smoked as joints and blunts.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medline/ebm/record/19443132/abstract/ 

 A comparison of drug use and dependence between blunt smokers and other cannabis users
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...tween_blunt_smokers_and_other_cannabis_users_

 Effects of cannabis on lung function: a population-based cohort study
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...ng_function:_a_population_based_cohort_study_

 Cannabis and tobacco use: where are the boundaries? A qualitative study on cannabis consumption modes among adolescents.
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...cannabis_consumption_modes_among_adolescents_





*TOLERANCE*

     A Molecular Basis of Analgesic Tolerance to Cannabinoids
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/conten...NDEX=20&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT 





*TOURETTE'S SYNDROME*

     Treatment of Tourette's Syndrome With Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/156/3/495

     THC is effective in the treatment of tics in Tourette syndrome
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=98

     Treatment of Tourette's syndrome with Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=99

 Cannabinoids: possible role in patho-physiology and therapy of Gilles de la Tourette syndrome.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=100

     THC effective in Tourette-Syndrome
http://www.pacifier.com/~alive/cmu/tourette_thc.htm

     THC effective in Tourette syndrome in a 6-week trial
http://www.cannabis-med.org/english/bulletin/ww_en_db_cannabis_artikel.php?id=146#1

     Cannabinoids reduce symptoms of Tourette's syndrome.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14521482?dopt=Abstract&holding=f1000,f1000m,isrctn

     Effective treatment of Tourettes syndrome with marijuana.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=255&&search_pattern=INTERACTION




*ULCERATIVE COLITIS*- see CROHN'S



*VAPORIZERS*- see METHODS OF USE- VAPORIZERS



*VISION*- see GLAUCOMA




*WILSON'S DISEASE*

 Cannabis sativa and dystonia secondary to Wilson's disease. (may need free registration)
http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/15390041






*WIN 55,212-2- a synthetic cannabinoid*

 Anti-inflammatory property of the cannabinoid agonist WIN-55212-2 in a rodent model of chronic brain inflammation
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1852513&tool=pmcentrez

 Central and peripheral cannabinoid modulation of gastrointestinal transit in physiological states or during the diarrhoea induced by croton oil
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572019&tool=pmcentrez 

 Modulation of peristalsis by cannabinoid CB1 ligands in the isolated guinea-pig ileum
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1571902&tool=pmcentrez

 The synthetic cannabinoid WIN55,212-2 attenuates hyperalgesia and allodynia in a rat model of neuropathic pain
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572814&tool=pmcentrez







*WITHDRAWAL SYNDROME*

 Excerpt from the Merck Manual
http://www.ukcia.org/research/merck.htm 

     Pot, Tobacco Withdrawal Equally Rough
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20080130/pot-tobacco-withdrawal-equally-rough

 A Within-Subject Comparison of Withdrawal Symptoms During Abstinence From Cannabis, Tobacco, and Both Substances
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2214670&tool=pmcentrez

 Cannabis withdrawal severity and short-term course among cannabis-dependent adolescent and young adult inpatients
http://www.unboundmedicine.com/medl...endent_adolescent_and_young_adult_inpatients_




*YOUNG ADULTS*- see CHILDREN/YOUNG ADULTS


----------



## Storm Crow

That took a while to do! I hope you like my "little" list! Would you like your own personal copy....*ABSOLUTELY FREE*?:yay::woohoo::banana:


Just drop me an email at i.wantgrannyslist(at)greenpassion.org  I usually get them off within 24 hours. Just tell me if you want it in *WORD* or *PDF*! All I ask is that you share it around! Family, friends, doctors and politicians are all good. The list comes as an attachment and is easily forwardable to those you would like to educate.

We are rapidly reaching the "tipping point" for legalization. Educating those around you, speeds that day up! Get a copy of the list, share it around and encourage your friends and family to educate themselves! 


I hope to hear from all of you soon!


Granny eace:


----------

